# Shop stuff



## JimDaddyO

*preparing for a cabinet*

The new shop is coming along. You may have seen the Spidey Box project I posted about. It is nice to work in, but still in disarray and needs some organizing. I am building a big storage unit and getting video of it. Just making it out of construction material, it has to be sturdy and yet look decent. Here is a photo of it part way through and a video of how I went about getting there. I have more footage of it and I am going to edit them into "bite sized" pieces and post them. I just kind of muddled my way through it, designing and creating as I go.










and here is the video:






Thanks for watching!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Cabinet construction video*

I built the main part of the shelving unit for the shop in this video. I basically just muddled along and got the job done. I have a bunch of video of the build and I am trying to get caught up. A bit more editing in this one, but I am trying to get them a bit shorter and easier to digest. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Catching up with the cabinet*

Well, the cabinet is in and a whole bunch of other unplanned work got done. I have finally edited and put together all the footage I have on hand, the last bit of this was shot this morning right after I finished the work. Not sure what I am going to do next, there are so many choices and things that need doing. We are getting ready for winter, so all those projects are on the short list. We will probably have at least one more lawn mowing yet though.

So, enjoy the video, I have been trying to edit them down shorter and experimenting with different things, just to find out what is what.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Dealing with rust on iron*

It's that time of year again and it seems the question of how to deal with rust on the iron tops of machinery come up in all the forums about now. In response to this I make a quick video of how I deal with it. This is not the only way to do it, but it is inexpensive and works. I hope this is helpful, it is a pretty quick process.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Continuing on with the jointer*

Since my last video on rust removal, I decided to give the jointer a bit of a going over. Not a complete success yet, but it will get there.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A quick re-furb on a Record No 078*

I bought this one at the local Ciderfest a couple of weeks ago and decided I would do a bit of work to it in order to see what I had. I will likely do some further tuning to it as I do with all my things as I go along, but this was just to get it working. I guess everyone who does woodworking videos on You Tube is obliged to do some sort of sharpening video and I am counting this as mine. I suppose I could have split this up into shorter segments, but wanted to keep the continuity. Making and editing the video took longer than doing the work on the plane. I am still experimenting with editing, and that will probably never cease. I make plenty of use of speeding it up to 8X in this one.


----------



## NormG

JimDaddyO said:


> *A quick re-furb on a Record No 078*
> 
> I bought this one at the local Ciderfest a couple of weeks ago and decided I would do a bit of work to it in order to see what I had. I will likely do some further tuning to it as I do with all my things as I go along, but this was just to get it working. I guess everyone who does woodworking videos on You Tube is obliged to do some sort of sharpening video and I am counting this as mine. I suppose I could have split this up into shorter segments, but wanted to keep the continuity. Making and editing the video took longer than doing the work on the plane. I am still experimenting with editing, and that will probably never cease. I make plenty of use of speeding it up to 8X in this one.


Nice plane


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Box joint jig*

I needed to make a new adapter for my table saw box joint jig. It is a design I got from Shop Notes and takes a variety of adaptors, one for each size. When I made it, I only made one adaptor to make 3/4" box joints. I now have it in my head to make some more boxes, seeing as I had so much fun with the "Spidey Box", and I think a smaller joint is in order for them.

I did a video of how I went about it, leaving in the real life pitfalls typical of small shops on a budget, operated by hobby workers. It would be great to have nice accurate, solid machinery, maybe someday, but for now I probably get as much enjoyment from tinkering and adapting as I do from any thing else.

I hope you enjoy it, thanks for watching.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Jointer is done*

I completed work on the jointer today and got it running. I had the camera rolling as I did it and got that all packaged up and loaded. I hope you like the conclusion of this small series on my jointer. It takes a lot of time to make them, but it is fun time. I am enjoying this combination of hobbies. Thanks for watching!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Blade cleaning*

I was watching one of the You Tube channels I subscribe to and found a neat way to clean saw blades. It works very well and I had one of those "Why didn't I think of that" moments. A great tip I got from the TabLeft Workshop channel that I tried.


----------



## rock_run_bushcraft

JimDaddyO said:


> *Blade cleaning*
> 
> I was watching one of the You Tube channels I subscribe to and found a neat way to clean saw blades. It works very well and I had one of those "Why didn't I think of that" moments. A great tip I got from the TabLeft Workshop channel that I tried.


Nice vid. I will have to give that a try.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Blade cleaning*
> 
> I was watching one of the You Tube channels I subscribe to and found a neat way to clean saw blades. It works very well and I had one of those "Why didn't I think of that" moments. A great tip I got from the TabLeft Workshop channel that I tried.


My calibrated eyeball was a bit out when I selected the tray. I should have got one a bit larger. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

JimDaddyO said:


> *Blade cleaning*
> 
> I was watching one of the You Tube channels I subscribe to and found a neat way to clean saw blades. It works very well and I had one of those "Why didn't I think of that" moments. A great tip I got from the TabLeft Workshop channel that I tried.


Looks like a great solution, at a great price!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Saved from the fire*

I finally got some editing done on a bunch of footage of working this piece of Maple that I rescued from the fire wood pile last year. It is going toward the box build I am working on. I have no real plan, just a vague idea and I am letting the wood take me it's own way to get there.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*2 videos today*

The weather has been rather nice lately. So nice that I have been spending more time in the shop. Along with being out in the air with Sally and Lil' Lee. I have had the camera in the shop too. Which of course means I have lots of video clips saved, and nothing published for a while. Well, it rained today, so I took some time to do some editing and catching up. We had to go to town so Lil 'Lee could get her grooming done, but other than that, I have been sitting in front of the computer. I have not got it all done, but I got 2 of them, and posted them both today.

The first one is figuring out the sides for the bottom of a box, letting the sizes of wood dictate to some degree, and getting some more practise with the hand plane. I got all the box joints done for the bottom, and I am pretty happy with the new fence/dimension of the jig. It was difficult to edit this one, as I waited so long between doing the work and checking the footage.






The second one I did up took place before the "Cheap Router bits" video. It is going through trying to set up that damn router. I feel like using a string of profanity dealing with it sometimes. But, it is the only one I have, so I have to deal with it.

I am a member of the BTP (Be The Pro) forum and collecting points there. The points you collect can go toward various items there, and as the site is sponsored by Bosch, their tools are some of the items. I have already redeemed some points and have a cordless drill heading my way. Not bad for being an active participant with a whole lot of nice folks that are well informed in their trades. I think my next goal is to get enough points for a new router.

Here you can see some of the difficulties that I have with the old router. Stuff that on most videos, gets edited out. I think it is important to show that even though you face some difficulties in the shop, you should not be deterred from your goal or your project. I, like everyone else, have hurdles to leap. I just choose to make no bones about it happening to me. Television is famous for editing out stuff and getting whole rooms or even houses built in a half hour segment. It is unrealistic to think that things will just fall into place without any effort. If it did, what would be the point of trying? As is often the case, it is about the journey to get to the destination as much as it is the final outcome. I keep trying and learning, all the while making notes of where things need improvement and where things need changing all together.






So, no matter that life is just not a cake walk. You just keep on toward your goals, going over and around obstacles in your way, and sometimes taking a detour to get there. Enjoy the place you are in for what it is. A time to look around and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fitting the book matched maple panel bottom *

I am slowly catching up with editing and posting video. The bit that broke in the previous video makes its first cut and I get to use the Record 078 plane for the first time. It will take some time to get better at it, but practice, practice, practice is the way to go. I have at least a couple more videos to go on this one. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A simple and beautiful finish*

I have seen variations of this all over. I don't think the ratios are overly critical. The results are wonderful. I think I may have found my "go to" finish. Replace the BLO with mineral oil for a food safe finish.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Heat for the winter*

Well I got a good deal on a Mr Heater tank top propane heater and I hooked it up today. Not all went smoothly. I had a heck of a time with the brace as the bolt they sent for it is too short. I was very disappointed that there was such a failing on such a simple item. Some one either thought they would save a couple of cents on each unit, put the wrong thing in the package, or changed the part in the specs without even trying it. All I know is someone at the company dropped the ball on an essentially good item. Have a look.


----------



## dbhost

JimDaddyO said:


> *Heat for the winter*
> 
> Well I got a good deal on a Mr Heater tank top propane heater and I hooked it up today. Not all went smoothly. I had a heck of a time with the brace as the bolt they sent for it is too short. I was very disappointed that there was such a failing on such a simple item. Some one either thought they would save a couple of cents on each unit, put the wrong thing in the package, or changed the part in the specs without even trying it. All I know is someone at the company dropped the ball on an essentially good item. Have a look.


Sad you had that experience. I have a now old Mr. Heater Portable Buddy heater that I sometimes use in my shop. No issues.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Extension upgrade*

I got the new extension cord run out to the shop today. I have about 2 more volts, so there is less loss to resistance than before. I can't run much more than before, but I can do it safer now. I was leery of using the 3 lighter cords with the connections outdoors. It is not as good as the sub panel I plan on putting in, but it should get me through the winter.


----------



## Racer2007

JimDaddyO said:


> *Extension upgrade*
> 
> I got the new extension cord run out to the shop today. I have about 2 more volts, so there is less loss to resistance than before. I can't run much more than before, but I can do it safer now. I was leery of using the 3 lighter cords with the connections outdoors. It is not as good as the sub panel I plan on putting in, but it should get me through the winter.


I think I would have just bought the Heavy Gauge Romex and used that instead of the extension cord , your going to have to use the Romex anyway when you install the sub panel.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Extension upgrade*
> 
> I got the new extension cord run out to the shop today. I have about 2 more volts, so there is less loss to resistance than before. I can't run much more than before, but I can do it safer now. I was leery of using the 3 lighter cords with the connections outdoors. It is not as good as the sub panel I plan on putting in, but it should get me through the winter.


I got a good deal on this. It is regularly $150 cord and it was $85 off. I will be able to use it after the permanent wiring is done. It is rated for outdoors. The feed to the shop will be 6 gauge when done. Romex in 10 gauge would have been more money and not rated for outdoor use, and not very useful afterwards.

It is plugged into a 20A dedicated circuit.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer

JimDaddyO said:


> *Extension upgrade*
> 
> I got the new extension cord run out to the shop today. I have about 2 more volts, so there is less loss to resistance than before. I can't run much more than before, but I can do it safer now. I was leery of using the 3 lighter cords with the connections outdoors. It is not as good as the sub panel I plan on putting in, but it should get me through the winter.


Jim, in order to get a proper voltage drop reading you have to have the circuit under full load.

Without a load the reading is of little use.

If it's a 120 volt circuit you'll find a 'Kill-A-Watt' meter really handy.










Kill A Watt


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Extension upgrade*
> 
> I got the new extension cord run out to the shop today. I have about 2 more volts, so there is less loss to resistance than before. I can't run much more than before, but I can do it safer now. I was leery of using the 3 lighter cords with the connections outdoors. It is not as good as the sub panel I plan on putting in, but it should get me through the winter.


OH, very cool eccentric, thank you


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Making some ash inserts*

I finally got around to putting some more woodworking footage together. I am enjoying using some hand tools, but the power tools are nice too. I am making a series of 3 boxes, sized to fit photos, for presents. These are preparing the top and bottom panels for them. I do lots of my initial work with hand tools. Breaking down the rough sizes and getting a clean edge to go up against the fence of the table saw. Maybe some day I will get good enough to do it all by hand, but flattening a whole face, particularly in ash, is a lot of work and I don't have the time or material to experiment. I am using the BLO and Bees Wax for finish again. I love the way it makes the wood look. I don't know how to embed the videos right into the blog posts. So if someone has a tip, that would be great.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Making some ash inserts*
> 
> I finally got around to putting some more woodworking footage together. I am enjoying using some hand tools, but the power tools are nice too. I am making a series of 3 boxes, sized to fit photos, for presents. These are preparing the top and bottom panels for them. I do lots of my initial work with hand tools. Breaking down the rough sizes and getting a clean edge to go up against the fence of the table saw. Maybe some day I will get good enough to do it all by hand, but flattening a whole face, particularly in ash, is a lot of work and I don't have the time or material to experiment. I am using the BLO and Bees Wax for finish again. I love the way it makes the wood look. I don't know how to embed the videos right into the blog posts. So if someone has a tip, that would be great.


I have added a warning to the video as there is an unsafe cut happening in there.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A trio of photo boxes*

I did some experimenting on cutting the ends of box joints flush with the sides. The last box I just used the Random Orbital sander to get them flush. I finally figured it out after a while and got to the point where I could slice the tops off the box.


----------



## gfadvm

JimDaddyO said:


> *A trio of photo boxes*
> 
> I did some experimenting on cutting the ends of box joints flush with the sides. The last box I just used the Random Orbital sander to get them flush. I finally figured it out after a while and got to the point where I could slice the tops off the box.


I have used a flush trim router bit in my router table to level proud box joints in a hurry. A stationary belt sander also works well IF you have a long enough platen and your table is 90 degrees to the platen.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *A trio of photo boxes*
> 
> I did some experimenting on cutting the ends of box joints flush with the sides. The last box I just used the Random Orbital sander to get them flush. I finally figured it out after a while and got to the point where I could slice the tops off the box.





> I have used a flush trim router bit in my router table to level proud box joints in a hurry. A stationary belt sander also works well IF you have a long enough platen and your table is 90 degrees to the platen.
> 
> - gfadvm


Thanks for the suggestion. I am trying out hand tool methods more and more, and this was part of the experiment.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*I made a mistake*

A couple of videos ago I made an unsafe cut. I am putting this up to correct my mistake. It was a dumb move. Thanks to those who pointed it out to me.


----------



## DirtFighter

JimDaddyO said:


> *I made a mistake*
> 
> A couple of videos ago I made an unsafe cut. I am putting this up to correct my mistake. It was a dumb move. Thanks to those who pointed it out to me.


Humble Pie never tastes good ….but it is good for you. Thank you for demonstrating the proper technique


----------



## thejosh

JimDaddyO said:


> *I made a mistake*
> 
> A couple of videos ago I made an unsafe cut. I am putting this up to correct my mistake. It was a dumb move. Thanks to those who pointed it out to me.


Yeah, wow. I never saw the original, but I can see why people spoke up. Many bad things could happen with such a cut.


----------



## TheFridge

JimDaddyO said:


> *I made a mistake*
> 
> A couple of videos ago I made an unsafe cut. I am putting this up to correct my mistake. It was a dumb move. Thanks to those who pointed it out to me.


It's a good thing I don't put videos up.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*My new mitre saw*

I signed up for email updates at the Bosch Tools website and a few months ago they send me a message to do a survey for them. I answered a few questions and submitted it and thought that was that. Well, low and behold a couple of weeks back I get a message saying I won a Bosch GSM12SD 12" Glide Mitre saw. A form to fill out for tax purposes and they told me it is on the way.

Now, I have been a fan of this saw since I first saw it, and only dared to dream that someday I would own the 10" version…..it was a wild fantasy.

Yesterday, we went out for few groceries and when we came home UPS had dropped it off. The box was pretty beat up. I was going to wait until today to open it, but I could not wait, so I opened it up in the kitchen. The saw's dust extraction tube was damaged, but the saw is OK other than that, and what a saw! I spent a bit of time going over it and getting familiar with it and what moves what.

WOW! This thing is huge and heavy (about 65 pounds I think). It will be used as a stationary piece of equipment. For now I just brought it out to the shop and set it on the table saw until I make a spot for it. Today, I will go out and give it a try.

Many thanks to Bosch Tools for letting me be involved with them. There is nothing better than free stuff, particularly when it exceeds your fantasy!


----------



## JoeinGa

JimDaddyO said:


> *My new mitre saw*
> 
> I signed up for email updates at the Bosch Tools website and a few months ago they send me a message to do a survey for them. I answered a few questions and submitted it and thought that was that. Well, low and behold a couple of weeks back I get a message saying I won a Bosch GSM12SD 12" Glide Mitre saw. A form to fill out for tax purposes and they told me it is on the way.
> 
> Now, I have been a fan of this saw since I first saw it, and only dared to dream that someday I would own the 10" version…..it was a wild fantasy.
> 
> Yesterday, we went out for few groceries and when we came home UPS had dropped it off. The box was pretty beat up. I was going to wait until today to open it, but I could not wait, so I opened it up in the kitchen. The saw's dust extraction tube was damaged, but the saw is OK other than that, and what a saw! I spent a bit of time going over it and getting familiar with it and what moves what.
> 
> WOW! This thing is huge and heavy (about 65 pounds I think). It will be used as a stationary piece of equipment. For now I just brought it out to the shop and set it on the table saw until I make a spot for it. Today, I will go out and give it a try.
> 
> Many thanks to Bosch Tools for letting me be involved with them. There is nothing better than free stuff, particularly when it exceeds your fantasy!


FREE ??? That's the biggest *YOU SUCK *there is !

CONGRATS !


----------



## WhoMe

JimDaddyO said:


> *My new mitre saw*
> 
> I signed up for email updates at the Bosch Tools website and a few months ago they send me a message to do a survey for them. I answered a few questions and submitted it and thought that was that. Well, low and behold a couple of weeks back I get a message saying I won a Bosch GSM12SD 12" Glide Mitre saw. A form to fill out for tax purposes and they told me it is on the way.
> 
> Now, I have been a fan of this saw since I first saw it, and only dared to dream that someday I would own the 10" version…..it was a wild fantasy.
> 
> Yesterday, we went out for few groceries and when we came home UPS had dropped it off. The box was pretty beat up. I was going to wait until today to open it, but I could not wait, so I opened it up in the kitchen. The saw's dust extraction tube was damaged, but the saw is OK other than that, and what a saw! I spent a bit of time going over it and getting familiar with it and what moves what.
> 
> WOW! This thing is huge and heavy (about 65 pounds I think). It will be used as a stationary piece of equipment. For now I just brought it out to the shop and set it on the table saw until I make a spot for it. Today, I will go out and give it a try.
> 
> Many thanks to Bosch Tools for letting me be involved with them. There is nothing better than free stuff, particularly when it exceeds your fantasy!


That is really cool. We use the 10" at work and it is a great saw. I can't imagine how nice the larger one is. 
And with almost all mitre saws, the dust collection is terrible and the 10" Bosch is no different. so the broken dust port won't make much difference, imo. But, I'm sure Bosch will make good on a replacement part. 
Enjoy the saw.


----------



## stefang

JimDaddyO said:


> *My new mitre saw*
> 
> I signed up for email updates at the Bosch Tools website and a few months ago they send me a message to do a survey for them. I answered a few questions and submitted it and thought that was that. Well, low and behold a couple of weeks back I get a message saying I won a Bosch GSM12SD 12" Glide Mitre saw. A form to fill out for tax purposes and they told me it is on the way.
> 
> Now, I have been a fan of this saw since I first saw it, and only dared to dream that someday I would own the 10" version…..it was a wild fantasy.
> 
> Yesterday, we went out for few groceries and when we came home UPS had dropped it off. The box was pretty beat up. I was going to wait until today to open it, but I could not wait, so I opened it up in the kitchen. The saw's dust extraction tube was damaged, but the saw is OK other than that, and what a saw! I spent a bit of time going over it and getting familiar with it and what moves what.
> 
> WOW! This thing is huge and heavy (about 65 pounds I think). It will be used as a stationary piece of equipment. For now I just brought it out to the shop and set it on the table saw until I make a spot for it. Today, I will go out and give it a try.
> 
> Many thanks to Bosch Tools for letting me be involved with them. There is nothing better than free stuff, particularly when it exceeds your fantasy!


Congratulations!! What a great saw too. I would also like one like this, especially since it doesn't take much bench depth, but still has a huge wide board cutting capacity. Have fun and enjoy your good luck.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*My new Bosch Glide Mitre video*

It has been a long day. Along with taking the footage of the video, editing it, uploading and all the rest, I did all the card scraping on all the parts made so far of the essential oil rack I have been working on, did 2 separate glue ups on it (one is drying now), made a new batch of BLO and bees wax, and applied it to the pieces for the back panel of the rack. On top of that I barbiqued some steaks for supper. Yes,....barbique,.... in Canada,.... in December!

So without any more rambling on, here is the video.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Photo box trio conclusion video*

I finally got to edit the last footage of the photo box project. It is a bit different from some of my other videos. Adding the hinges and the final reveal.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A board of Cherry*

The start of building a Christmas present. Getting thing roughed out and thinking about sizes. I opt for hand tool work many aspects and use machines for things I don't want to take a chance on. There are certain places that the machines are still required. I don't think I will ever get rid of them and go totally hand tool, but I keep experimenting to build my skills.

Also, trying to embed the video for the first time, we will see if it works.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Shop update*

Now that I think I have this embedding video thing figured out I did a quick shop update





View on YouTube


----------



## Northwest29

JimDaddyO said:


> *Shop update*
> 
> Now that I think I have this embedding video thing figured out I did a quick shop update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thanks for the update. Looks like you have a great plan in place. I don't know that with the view out the window where you plan to put your workbench I'd get much done.


----------



## Kentuk55

JimDaddyO said:


> *Shop update*
> 
> Now that I think I have this embedding video thing figured out I did a quick shop update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thnx for the tour. Green is good.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Shop update*
> 
> Now that I think I have this embedding video thing figured out I did a quick shop update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thanks for the views and comments. The shop is torn apart and being rearranged right now.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A board of Cherry pt 2*

With the holidays over and the house starting to return to normal I took the time to edit some more video on the essential oil cabinet I made for my son for Christmas. A lot of hand work over a lot of days, and a long time to edit it too.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fixing the shipping damage*

I decided I had to edit something else besides project video for a change. So I put together a short one of repairing the Bosch Glide Mitre saw that was damaged by UPS in shipping. Jim at Bosch shipped me the part directly instead of having to deal with UPS claim service. I did call UPS and the customer service rep told me he would forward it to the "investigation" department, all the while making it feel like I was the one being under investigation.





View on YouTube


----------



## NormG

JimDaddyO said:


> *Fixing the shipping damage*
> 
> I decided I had to edit something else besides project video for a change. So I put together a short one of repairing the Bosch Glide Mitre saw that was damaged by UPS in shipping. Jim at Bosch shipped me the part directly instead of having to deal with UPS claim service. I did call UPS and the customer service rep told me he would forward it to the "investigation" department, all the while making it feel like I was the one being under investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Well done


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A board of Cherry pt 3*

Happy New Year!

I spent the day editing more video and got part 3 of the essential oil rack done. Designing on the fly and making changes as I go. Still more video to edit so stay tuned!





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*New set of wheels*

In order to make the table saw move in the directions I need it to, I need casters on all 4 corners. I am not a fan of this arrangement, it gives less control than having 2 wheels fixed. But I have to make compromises in order to get the shop arranged (or rearranged) the way I want it.

So, starting with getting the Bosch saw, and needing a place to put it, began a series of events that lead to the whole shop changing. This is just one of the events along that path.





View on YouTube


----------



## Reaperwoodworks

JimDaddyO said:


> *New set of wheels*
> 
> In order to make the table saw move in the directions I need it to, I need casters on all 4 corners. I am not a fan of this arrangement, it gives less control than having 2 wheels fixed. But I have to make compromises in order to get the shop arranged (or rearranged) the way I want it.
> 
> So, starting with getting the Bosch saw, and needing a place to put it, began a series of events that lead to the whole shop changing. This is just one of the events along that path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Shop rearrangement is the worst! I'm right in the middle of doing the same thing. Good luck to you!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *New set of wheels*
> 
> In order to make the table saw move in the directions I need it to, I need casters on all 4 corners. I am not a fan of this arrangement, it gives less control than having 2 wheels fixed. But I have to make compromises in order to get the shop arranged (or rearranged) the way I want it.
> 
> So, starting with getting the Bosch saw, and needing a place to put it, began a series of events that lead to the whole shop changing. This is just one of the events along that path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Actually, I don't mind shop projects and making things more efficient. Except the part where you walk around in circles wondering what the next step is….lol.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*2 videos today*

I must be in the mood to edit. I completed the video on the table for the mitre saw, and while that was uploading I did one on reusing the casters that came off the table saw. I am looking forward to relaxing from doing all that and more today.

I edited 2 videos, shot the new shop tour with a special surprise in it, and I even managed to fire up the barbique and cook up some steaks. A good day for the first week in January.

So, any way, here are the new videos:





View on YouTube





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Shop tour and Mail*

Just a short video on how the shop has changed and a surprise that was delivered that day.





View on YouTube


----------



## dyfhid

JimDaddyO said:


> *Shop tour and Mail*
> 
> Just a short video on how the shop has changed and a surprise that was delivered that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I've never heard of Be The Pro before this - looks like an interesting forum. Is it for construction professionals only?


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Shop tour and Mail*
> 
> Just a short video on how the shop has changed and a surprise that was delivered that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> I ve never heard of Be The Pro before this - looks like an interesting forum. Is it for construction professionals only?
> 
> - David Taylor


No, there are hobbyists, retired folks, and trades of all types including professional handy people and independent contractors.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Not much happening*

Just sitting around and waiting for it to pass. The snow blower is getting a work out. I have already cleared the snow earlier today.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Creating another video despite Microsoft*

Well, fighting Windows Movie Maker and getting another one done. After three tries with Microsoft Support, including giving them remote access, I get told that WMM is not compatible with Win 10, and that just sucks. It keeps freezing up on me and I lose a lot of work and Microsoft just does not care. Of course the suggested I could buy something at the app store….yeah, right, I've seen the old bait and switch before. I have downloaded a free version of Lightworks but have not installed it yet. Apparently there is quite the learning curve and I am kinda dumb with computers. The way they do things is the biggest reason people use Mac's I suppose.

So, here is #4 in "A Board of Cherry" series. There will be one more to come. This has turned out to be a big series on the building of an essential oil cabinet for my son's Christmas present. Believe me, I am going through ALL the raw footage and know how much there is that you don't see…lol





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*That brown truck came again*

A while ago I redeemed some of my points at the "Be The Pro" forum and this is opening the package. Just a short one, using Lightworks as an editor for the first time. It may be more software than I need, but over time I am sure I will get used to it. I struggle with learning software and I relied a lot on the instructional videos that Lightworks has on it's sight. I had to view things 3 or 4 times before it sunk in. Movie Maker was nice and easy to use but without support from Microsoft I had to find something that works. Movie Maker is not compatible with Win 10 and I even tried older versions. Seems they have abandoned it and have made another good argument for buying a Mac.





View on YouTube


----------



## Reaperwoodworks

JimDaddyO said:


> *That brown truck came again*
> 
> A while ago I redeemed some of my points at the "Be The Pro" forum and this is opening the package. Just a short one, using Lightworks as an editor for the first time. It may be more software than I need, but over time I am sure I will get used to it. I struggle with learning software and I relied a lot on the instructional videos that Lightworks has on it's sight. I had to view things 3 or 4 times before it sunk in. Movie Maker was nice and easy to use but without support from Microsoft I had to find something that works. Movie Maker is not compatible with Win 10 and I even tried older versions. Seems they have abandoned it and have made another good argument for buying a Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


What version of Windows 10 are you using? If it's one of the N versions, you might need the media pack. Movie maker works fine on my machines. Just not that great feature wise. And nice router!

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=48231


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *That brown truck came again*
> 
> A while ago I redeemed some of my points at the "Be The Pro" forum and this is opening the package. Just a short one, using Lightworks as an editor for the first time. It may be more software than I need, but over time I am sure I will get used to it. I struggle with learning software and I relied a lot on the instructional videos that Lightworks has on it's sight. I had to view things 3 or 4 times before it sunk in. Movie Maker was nice and easy to use but without support from Microsoft I had to find something that works. Movie Maker is not compatible with Win 10 and I even tried older versions. Seems they have abandoned it and have made another good argument for buying a Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I am using Windows 10 pro, 64 bit. There is no N or KN anywhere in my system information folder.

Thanks for the heads up though, and I think I will enjoy the router.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Snow*

That is just about the only thing I have been dealing with for the last week. I have had the snowblower out every day and today it is still snowing. Just doing our driveway and the paths can tucker a guy out. I do a bit extra so Lil' Lee has a place to run around and guard the place against marauding squirrels. She is always curious about what they are up to.

The lady across the street from me had a bit of a time with her snow blower, so I did her driveway once for her. The neighbour behind me backed out of his driveway and got his truck stuck as soon as he got on the road, so a few of us got him dug back into his driveway. Also, another neighbour is recovering from heart surgery, so there is no way he can do his, so I go over and clear his driveway and deck. I have a new pass time I guess. One that I really didn't want. At least not to this extent. I move snow, and the rest of the time is recovery….lol.

I do have footage to edit. I will have to get around to editing that soon. The last part of the essential oil cabinet has to be made. I want to get more comfortable with this new video editing software first. I have a few other bits too, but not much. I have not had much in the way of shop time due to the weather. I did get a bit more ceiling insulated, and got some footage of that. It will be coming out eventually.

I have been watching Lightworks tutorial videos and trying to get comfortable with it. I figured it was about time I put something up, so I went and shot this today and put it together. More as an exercise as anything else. This is one powerful program and will do more than I will ever need. It is also pretty complex, so I will play some more with it and get some more video together as I go.

So, what was I up to today?





View on YouTube


----------



## bearkatwood

JimDaddyO said:


> *Snow*
> 
> That is just about the only thing I have been dealing with for the last week. I have had the snowblower out every day and today it is still snowing. Just doing our driveway and the paths can tucker a guy out. I do a bit extra so Lil' Lee has a place to run around and guard the place against marauding squirrels. She is always curious about what they are up to.
> 
> The lady across the street from me had a bit of a time with her snow blower, so I did her driveway once for her. The neighbour behind me backed out of his driveway and got his truck stuck as soon as he got on the road, so a few of us got him dug back into his driveway. Also, another neighbour is recovering from heart surgery, so there is no way he can do his, so I go over and clear his driveway and deck. I have a new pass time I guess. One that I really didn't want. At least not to this extent. I move snow, and the rest of the time is recovery….lol.
> 
> I do have footage to edit. I will have to get around to editing that soon. The last part of the essential oil cabinet has to be made. I want to get more comfortable with this new video editing software first. I have a few other bits too, but not much. I have not had much in the way of shop time due to the weather. I did get a bit more ceiling insulated, and got some footage of that. It will be coming out eventually.
> 
> I have been watching Lightworks tutorial videos and trying to get comfortable with it. I figured it was about time I put something up, so I went and shot this today and put it together. More as an exercise as anything else. This is one powerful program and will do more than I will ever need. It is also pretty complex, so I will play some more with it and get some more video together as I go.
> 
> So, what was I up to today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Man I am glad I don't live in the snow anymore. I hate that white crap. Now I live on the Oregon coast and you don't have to shovel rain! The pup seems happy about it. Well done on the video, I think you have the program figured out well.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Snow*
> 
> That is just about the only thing I have been dealing with for the last week. I have had the snowblower out every day and today it is still snowing. Just doing our driveway and the paths can tucker a guy out. I do a bit extra so Lil' Lee has a place to run around and guard the place against marauding squirrels. She is always curious about what they are up to.
> 
> The lady across the street from me had a bit of a time with her snow blower, so I did her driveway once for her. The neighbour behind me backed out of his driveway and got his truck stuck as soon as he got on the road, so a few of us got him dug back into his driveway. Also, another neighbour is recovering from heart surgery, so there is no way he can do his, so I go over and clear his driveway and deck. I have a new pass time I guess. One that I really didn't want. At least not to this extent. I move snow, and the rest of the time is recovery….lol.
> 
> I do have footage to edit. I will have to get around to editing that soon. The last part of the essential oil cabinet has to be made. I want to get more comfortable with this new video editing software first. I have a few other bits too, but not much. I have not had much in the way of shop time due to the weather. I did get a bit more ceiling insulated, and got some footage of that. It will be coming out eventually.
> 
> I have been watching Lightworks tutorial videos and trying to get comfortable with it. I figured it was about time I put something up, so I went and shot this today and put it together. More as an exercise as anything else. This is one powerful program and will do more than I will ever need. It is also pretty complex, so I will play some more with it and get some more video together as I go.
> 
> So, what was I up to today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thank you Brian. It is not just the snow this year, it is the amount of ground it is on that I have to deal with. But what are you going to do when a neighbour needs help? Help, of course! I have a ways to go to get comfortable with Lightworks, but like anything, practice, practice, practice!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*The final episode*

I finally got around to editing and completing the video series on the essential oil cabinet that I made for my son for Christmas. Lightworks is still a bit of a chore and will be for a while yet, but it is not locking up and being frustrating like Windows Movie Maker was. I still have a long way to go, but it is fun learning.

My son liked the cabinet and most people who have laid eyes on it do to. It was a big complex job and I find that shooting video while working makes it go almost twice as long. I still have some video of other things to edit down, but I am catching up fast. There has not been a lot of activity in the shop. A few little projects done and waiting for editing though.





View on YouTube


----------



## soylentgreen

JimDaddyO said:


> *The final episode*
> 
> I finally got around to editing and completing the video series on the essential oil cabinet that I made for my son for Christmas. Lightworks is still a bit of a chore and will be for a while yet, but it is not locking up and being frustrating like Windows Movie Maker was. I still have a long way to go, but it is fun learning.
> 
> My son liked the cabinet and most people who have laid eyes on it do to. It was a big complex job and I find that shooting video while working makes it go almost twice as long. I still have some video of other things to edit down, but I am catching up fast. There has not been a lot of activity in the shop. A few little projects done and waiting for editing though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Beautiful and finely crafted.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *The final episode*
> 
> I finally got around to editing and completing the video series on the essential oil cabinet that I made for my son for Christmas. Lightworks is still a bit of a chore and will be for a while yet, but it is not locking up and being frustrating like Windows Movie Maker was. I still have a long way to go, but it is fun learning.
> 
> My son liked the cabinet and most people who have laid eyes on it do to. It was a big complex job and I find that shooting video while working makes it go almost twice as long. I still have some video of other things to edit down, but I am catching up fast. There has not been a lot of activity in the shop. A few little projects done and waiting for editing though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thank you so much.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Improving the Bosch*

I love my Bosch Glide mitre saw. It is a wonderful piece of machinery. If you have been following along though, you will realize that it does have some short comings. One of them is the dust chute. Here I do a simple job, with a reclaimed inner tube from a wheel barrow, to improve it a bit. It is still not perfect, but it is a lot better. I suppose that having the vacuum or a dust collector hooked up would improve it more, but I do not have the power to the shop yet, so we will have to wait to see what that does.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A bit more insulation*

I did some more work to the shop a few weeks back. I finally got up the desire to get the footage put together. I must admit that I have been pretty inactive lately. I guess there must be some bear in my, wanting to hibernate all winter.

I am embellishing a bit of course. I do have my chores to do around the house, and winter has not been all that bad this year, relatively speaking. It has been pretty mild. Not so much the last couple of days, but I am not going to complain. A little chill in the air makes it easier to split the firewood. Still, not much going on in the shop. The last thing I did in there was bring in the snow blower to repair the recoil starter. Of course, I had to sweep the snow up after. I guess I am digressing here….back on topic.

I managed to scrape up a few dollars and get another bundle of insulation. Here I go about putting it up and getting the shop a tiny bit closer to being done. At least this part of it. I don't think a shop ever is truly "done". It is always in a state of flux, changing as needs arise and work patterns develop.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Three short videos*

I sometimes remember to get the camera rolling and pass on knowledge that was passed on to me. I often don't have anywhere to put them though, so I started a new series. Doc's Little Docs. We all started out knowing nothing, and often times, small bits of knowledge go by the wayside because people just assume that they are common knowledge. So although you may think that some of the ideas are self evident, or that everyone knows that, I think little ideas are worth preserving just to make sure.





View on YouTube


----------



## HermitStudio

JimDaddyO said:


> *Three short videos*
> 
> I sometimes remember to get the camera rolling and pass on knowledge that was passed on to me. I often don't have anywhere to put them though, so I started a new series. Doc's Little Docs. We all started out knowing nothing, and often times, small bits of knowledge go by the wayside because people just assume that they are common knowledge. So although you may think that some of the ideas are self evident, or that everyone knows that, I think little ideas are worth preserving just to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I would recommend putting the topic of each doc in the title instead of just a number. 
DLDs #1: Increasing the cut length on your sliding mitre saw.
DLDs #2: A quick saw shaped push stick.
Also, use the description to be descriptive. Describe what you are doing/teaching in the video. It need not be a book, but something would help. People use that information to find your videos and to decide whether to watch.

On video 2 at a minute and some in I still had no idea what the purpose was. I skipped to the end to see and then cba to go back and watch. Had I known at the start I probably would have watched straight through, or not watched at all 

Only intended as constructive criticism. I know the effort it takes to do video.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Three short videos*
> 
> I sometimes remember to get the camera rolling and pass on knowledge that was passed on to me. I often don't have anywhere to put them though, so I started a new series. Doc's Little Docs. We all started out knowing nothing, and often times, small bits of knowledge go by the wayside because people just assume that they are common knowledge. So although you may think that some of the ideas are self evident, or that everyone knows that, I think little ideas are worth preserving just to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thanks Ted…..I will do that from here on in. Good idea.

I appreciate constructive criticism. It helps me get better at things.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Three short videos*
> 
> I sometimes remember to get the camera rolling and pass on knowledge that was passed on to me. I often don't have anywhere to put them though, so I started a new series. Doc's Little Docs. We all started out knowing nothing, and often times, small bits of knowledge go by the wayside because people just assume that they are common knowledge. So although you may think that some of the ideas are self evident, or that everyone knows that, I think little ideas are worth preserving just to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I altered the titles a bit Ted….Thank you!


----------



## HermitStudio

JimDaddyO said:


> *Three short videos*
> 
> I sometimes remember to get the camera rolling and pass on knowledge that was passed on to me. I often don't have anywhere to put them though, so I started a new series. Doc's Little Docs. We all started out knowing nothing, and often times, small bits of knowledge go by the wayside because people just assume that they are common knowledge. So although you may think that some of the ideas are self evident, or that everyone knows that, I think little ideas are worth preserving just to make sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Pleasure, Jim. Glad I could help.

Edit: Yup, those scan far nicer. Each has your brand and the message. Win.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*a quick build*

The second of my new series of short videos





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Third and shortest*

A very quick tip.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*ZCI for the Bosch Glide Mitre*

Not quite happy with the insert provided by Bosch, I decided to build my own. It is a pretty common thing on most mitre saws and should help give a nicer cut. Of course, I kept the original in case I have to tilt it over on the bevel adjustment. This will handle everything else. I rarely use the bevel anyway. I just stick to mitres and straight cuts for the most part.

I am still getting accustomed to Lightworks. It is much more powerful than what I need, but I am getting some of my routine tasks down and getting more comfortable with it. This time I decided to add some music.

It is quite hard for me to decide on what to use for music. There are some good ones out there, but not long enough. I tend to go for something with acoustic guitar in it. I guess that comes from my love of the instrument. Some, I find, say it is acoustic guitar, but is more keyboard than anything else. This leaves me on a quest that can last for hours to find what I want. Your ears can get tired by then. Fortunately, YT has a bunch and you can mark favourites.

So, today is my birthday, so I guess this is my birthday gift to you.





View on YouTube


----------



## Lenny

JimDaddyO said:


> *ZCI for the Bosch Glide Mitre*
> 
> Not quite happy with the insert provided by Bosch, I decided to build my own. It is a pretty common thing on most mitre saws and should help give a nicer cut. Of course, I kept the original in case I have to tilt it over on the bevel adjustment. This will handle everything else. I rarely use the bevel anyway. I just stick to mitres and straight cuts for the most part.
> 
> I am still getting accustomed to Lightworks. It is much more powerful than what I need, but I am getting some of my routine tasks down and getting more comfortable with it. This time I decided to add some music.
> 
> It is quite hard for me to decide on what to use for music. There are some good ones out there, but not long enough. I tend to go for something with acoustic guitar in it. I guess that comes from my love of the instrument. Some, I find, say it is acoustic guitar, but is more keyboard than anything else. This leaves me on a quest that can last for hours to find what I want. Your ears can get tired by then. Fortunately, YT has a bunch and you can mark favourites.
> 
> So, today is my birthday, so I guess this is my birthday gift to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Hi Jim. I own this saw too and have yet to take the time to make a ZCI. I'd like to say your video inspired me to jump on it but that's not likely. I'll get to it some day. I have to comment that I appreciate the fact that you show the test installation being just slightly too thick, with the need to do another pass on the thickness planer. That's what would happen to me for sure!

Question: You took such precise measurements, couldn't you use the removed inserts as a hole-drilling template instead of having to reinstall the screws and hammer on the new insert?


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *ZCI for the Bosch Glide Mitre*
> 
> Not quite happy with the insert provided by Bosch, I decided to build my own. It is a pretty common thing on most mitre saws and should help give a nicer cut. Of course, I kept the original in case I have to tilt it over on the bevel adjustment. This will handle everything else. I rarely use the bevel anyway. I just stick to mitres and straight cuts for the most part.
> 
> I am still getting accustomed to Lightworks. It is much more powerful than what I need, but I am getting some of my routine tasks down and getting more comfortable with it. This time I decided to add some music.
> 
> It is quite hard for me to decide on what to use for music. There are some good ones out there, but not long enough. I tend to go for something with acoustic guitar in it. I guess that comes from my love of the instrument. Some, I find, say it is acoustic guitar, but is more keyboard than anything else. This leaves me on a quest that can last for hours to find what I want. Your ears can get tired by then. Fortunately, YT has a bunch and you can mark favourites.
> 
> So, today is my birthday, so I guess this is my birthday gift to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Hi Jim. I own this saw too and have yet to take the time to make a ZCI. I d like to say your video inspired me to jump on it but that s not likely. I ll get to it some day. I have to comment that I appreciate the fact that you show the test installation being just slightly too thick, with the need to do another pass on the thickness planer. That s what would happen to me for sure!
> 
> Question: You took such precise measurements, couldn t you use the removed inserts as a hole-drilling template instead of having to reinstall the screws and hammer on the new insert?
> 
> - Lenny


Hi Lenny, thanks for the question. The standard insert is 2 pieces, so getting the width spacing would be difficult. The standard one is also drilled oval for width adjustment too. I suppose I could have taped them together before removal, but they were already out, so I decided to go this route. I did have to do a bit of adjusting on one hole with a file. The method I used just seemed easier at the time. I guess the one I made could be used as a template now. I will be using the standard one if I have to tilt the head over though. That way the one I made will stay accurate.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*I got a box*

I have not been spending any time in the shop lately. I have been without ambition or motivation. It feels like I have had a sinus headache for about 2 months. I think it may be the changing weather. We seem to be getting more than one season in the span of a week. The temperatures have been bouncing around above and below the freezing point and we have had a lot of change in pressure systems too it seems. So I have been lazing around and blowing my nose and wiping watering eyes. This too shall pass.

In the mean time, while I was working on, and making videos in the series "A board of Cherry", I sent a segment into Matthew Morris, a You Tube wood worker that makes some beautiful things. He has a web site, MM Wood Studio, where he shows his work and has video lessons that he sells too. He got himself a new Veritas router plane and decided he would give the ones he had away. Well, I guess he took pity on my old soul, watching me use a chisel through a board as a router plane, and sent me his Stanley 71. He spent over $45 in postage to send it too me too. I am blown away with his kindness and generosity. So, here I am opening up the box I got in the mail.





View on YouTube


----------



## MrFid

JimDaddyO said:


> *I got a box*
> 
> I have not been spending any time in the shop lately. I have been without ambition or motivation. It feels like I have had a sinus headache for about 2 months. I think it may be the changing weather. We seem to be getting more than one season in the span of a week. The temperatures have been bouncing around above and below the freezing point and we have had a lot of change in pressure systems too it seems. So I have been lazing around and blowing my nose and wiping watering eyes. This too shall pass.
> 
> In the mean time, while I was working on, and making videos in the series "A board of Cherry", I sent a segment into Matthew Morris, a You Tube wood worker that makes some beautiful things. He has a web site, MM Wood Studio, where he shows his work and has video lessons that he sells too. He got himself a new Veritas router plane and decided he would give the ones he had away. Well, I guess he took pity on my old soul, watching me use a chisel through a board as a router plane, and sent me his Stanley 71. He spent over $45 in postage to send it too me too. I am blown away with his kindness and generosity. So, here I am opening up the box I got in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Great to hear. I love our community for reasons like this. Go get 'em with the plane Jim!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Router plane tune up*

I spent yesterday cleaning and tuning up the router plane I got from Matthew Morris. I also decided to edit the video and get it posted on You Tube. It was a long day and I am pretty tired today from staying up so late, so without much fanfare and ado, I am just going to drop it in here.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Branching out*

Have not been doing much in the way of anything lately. Now that spring is here though, I guess I have to start coming out of "hermit" mode and get going on a few things. I have some dead branches and branches growing into other trees on the lot that need trimming. It is a good time to tune up the pruning saw.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Doc's little docs #4: File storage*

One of the things most folks who fix things have is a file, or two, or a bunch, depending on what you need them for. They come in all shapes and sizes depending on their purpose. Files are made from very hard steel. One would think that they would be hard to damage, but they will dull. Particularly if, like me, you store them all together in a drawer of a tool box. You really want to protect them from banging into each other. It does them no good at all. I spend a couple of pennies and a few minutes to protect them from each other. Here is another of my "Doc's Little docs" on how I do it.





View on YouTube


----------



## Kentuk55

JimDaddyO said:


> *Doc's little docs #4: File storage*
> 
> One of the things most folks who fix things have is a file, or two, or a bunch, depending on what you need them for. They come in all shapes and sizes depending on their purpose. Files are made from very hard steel. One would think that they would be hard to damage, but they will dull. Particularly if, like me, you store them all together in a drawer of a tool box. You really want to protect them from banging into each other. It does them no good at all. I spend a couple of pennies and a few minutes to protect them from each other. Here is another of my "Doc's Little docs" on how I do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Slick idea


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Guitar neck jig, easy and inexpensive.*

If you work on guitars, or just change your own strings on them, this easy neck cradle will come in handy.





View on YouTube


----------



## jesinfla

JimDaddyO said:


> *Guitar neck jig, easy and inexpensive.*
> 
> If you work on guitars, or just change your own strings on them, this easy neck cradle will come in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Good idea - I could certainly use that!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Guitar neck jig, easy and inexpensive.*
> 
> If you work on guitars, or just change your own strings on them, this easy neck cradle will come in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thanks. I am happy to spread the ideas and help out.


> Good idea - I could certainly use that!
> 
> - jesinfla


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Doc's little docs #5 - Pipe clamps*

Increase the versatility of your humble pipe clamps with this quick tip.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*An Oscar for my video*

School budgets are pretty slim. They come out of our tax dollars and I think we all feel the same way about taxes. In one of our local public schools they have a bunch of inexpensive guitars for their music program. They are bought used, or donated, so most are in pretty rough shape. Particularly after a few years of being banged on by a bunch of kids.

Here I am shimming a nut on one of them. An Oscar Schmitt that is buzzing from the nut being too low. I do not charge anything for my time, and I try to keep parts cost to zero also. Just make them play so a kid can experience the instrument that I love. I am not much of a player myself, but I do think that having both hemispheres of the brain engaged during school hours is important, so this is my small way of paying it forward.





View on YouTube


----------



## handsawgeek

JimDaddyO said:


> *An Oscar for my video*
> 
> School budgets are pretty slim. They come out of our tax dollars and I think we all feel the same way about taxes. In one of our local public schools they have a bunch of inexpensive guitars for their music program. They are bought used, or donated, so most are in pretty rough shape. Particularly after a few years of being banged on by a bunch of kids.
> 
> Here I am shimming a nut on one of them. An Oscar Schmitt that is buzzing from the nut being too low. I do not charge anything for my time, and I try to keep parts cost to zero also. Just make them play so a kid can experience the instrument that I love. I am not much of a player myself, but I do think that having both hemispheres of the brain engaged during school hours is important, so this is my small way of paying it forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Good to see that you can use your 'hands-on' skills for a very good cause. Kudos!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *An Oscar for my video*
> 
> School budgets are pretty slim. They come out of our tax dollars and I think we all feel the same way about taxes. In one of our local public schools they have a bunch of inexpensive guitars for their music program. They are bought used, or donated, so most are in pretty rough shape. Particularly after a few years of being banged on by a bunch of kids.
> 
> Here I am shimming a nut on one of them. An Oscar Schmitt that is buzzing from the nut being too low. I do not charge anything for my time, and I try to keep parts cost to zero also. Just make them play so a kid can experience the instrument that I love. I am not much of a player myself, but I do think that having both hemispheres of the brain engaged during school hours is important, so this is my small way of paying it forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thank you so much for your time in viewing and for the kind words Ed.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fast shelf mod*

Some old footage that I put together. Not a complicated or exciting build, but good practice at editing and I got to use some tools. Which is something I love doing.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Spring is busy*

I have not been editing video lately. We have been doing those spring jobs and enjoying being outside. The lawn and the gardens are under way. Slowly things are getting cleaned up from the winter. It was not a harsh winter this year, but it took a while for it to warm up.

I do have a bunch of video to take and jobs to do, and I have a bunch of video to edit too. Just have not been up to doing it lately.

Well, today the UPS truck rolled up to the door and dropped off my latest redemption from the BTP forum. So I threw a quick video together and posted it. A new Bosch 18V jig saw and some blades. Such nice tools. Bosch makes great stuff and I am getting a nice collection of them. Thank goodness for Bosch sponsoring the forum, I would never be able to afford them otherwise. We live on a pretty meagre budget.

As I mention, or try to mention a few times in the video, I am not converting over to a guitar video format. The stars just lined up and I have had a bunch of guitar work to do, and some yet to do, so there will be a few guitar related videos in the works. I also finally finished my daughters birthday present. That video will have to be edited and put up too. It took a long time and the project seemed to fight me all the way. So much for trying to keep something simple. It seemed things had to be done 3 times before I had success.

Well, here is my newest video. A bit of an update, a bit of a tour, a bit of me rambling on, and a new toy, all outdoors under the nice sunny sky and with a lot of wind noise.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Finally, I got around to some editing*

Yes, it is true. I have been lax on getting videos edited and put up. I have an ever increasing amount of footage to go through and had to cut that pile down a bit. It gets a bit intimidating at times when you see how many files there are.

This job was a bit of a head scratcher. Tracking down a buzz and figuring out how to fix it. The school is pretty happy with the work, so all is OK.

No, I am not changing my format to a guitar repair channel. I will leave that to more experienced folks. It just turned out that I had a bunch of guitars come in that needed (and some still waiting) work. I just try to get footage of what I am doing and put it together in some sort of story. I usually don't know what I am going to do next.

I do have a coffee table build coming up in the future, but that will be a while. I went to meet a guy from a forum I belong to and a few of us went to a wood mill. I ended up getting 3 nice slabs of ash and they are sitting in the shop right now. It will take a few weeks to dry a bit more and get stable enough to work on, so that is on the "to do" list. They are all sequentially cut 8/4 slabs about 20" wide and 53" long. A little too narrow for what my wife wants in a coffee table, so I think there will be a book match going into it. They are also a bit big for my machinery. That means a bit of hand tool work will be involved.

In the mean time, I will try to get more editing done and keep shooting more. Some short, some long. Just like real life! There are jobs lined up and ready to go, and film in the can ready to edit. I just have to get my rear end in gear and get it done.

So, here is the latest for you…





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Another short video.*

A quick tip to make you life easier now that gardening and planting season is here. I got this one in just over a minute and a half.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*For Sara*

It's been a while. I finally got around to spending a day editing. So here is part one of a simple build that turned out not to be so simple. Actually, the editing and putting together of the video was not that simple either….lol.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*For Sara conclusion*

More trials and tribulations finishing up the box I made for my daughter. In the end it all worked out though.

I did have a bit of a conflict putting it up. Seems it can not be shown in Germany as there is a copyright issue with the part of the song I used at the end. It is not like I am making any money doing this. My channel is very small with few subscribers as I don't promote it much. I am not good at the whole social media thing and not much of a promoter. I just do it for fun.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*2004 Telecaster repair and set up*

Every once in a while I get a guitar to work on. I love doing this kind of work. I documented the proceedings to this one and I left a lot of the detail in, so it runs a bit long. I am not a pro, but I do take pride in the work I do.





View on YouTube

It seems the embedding code may not be working, so you may have to watch it on my YT channel. Thanks for watching.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A couple of very short videos*

I am taking today to do some editing. Long past due. I figured I would start with a couple of short ones from the Doc's Little Docs series of quick tips. Not much to say except I hope you enjoy them. Now, back to editing.





View on YouTube





View on YouTube


----------



## DonBroussard

JimDaddyO said:


> *A couple of very short videos*
> 
> I am taking today to do some editing. Long past due. I figured I would start with a couple of short ones from the Doc's Little Docs series of quick tips. Not much to say except I hope you enjoy them. Now, back to editing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


The expanding folder is a good idea for sandpaper storage. Better than my current method of stacking in a drawer.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Wayne's World Strat*

These sold pretty inexpensively and are a great deal on a good guitar. This one has been modified and refinished and is the #1 guitar of the owner. It just needed a bit of cleaning up and a set up. Of course, I go all OCD on the frets as usual.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*1950's Record #4 Rehab*

Well, this turned into a long one. I bought an Record #4 smoothing plane and reconditioned it back into a health as a gift to my son. He is just getting into woodworking after spending some time in my shop with me so I figured I would promote the addiction. Took a long time to edit and a long time to upload. Rural internet speeds here are not very fast….lol. I should have specified that the Dremel has a cotton cone shaped buff on it and not a stone.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Track for a circular saw*

I needed a track saw to cut a slab to make a coffee table. So I made one. This is how I did mine. By using the table saw to cut a dado in the base, the track is as accurate as a table saw.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Makita 2012 thickness planer service *

Well, the planer was leaving tracks on one part of the blade. Obviously a chip in the knives at that point. So, with the camera rolling, I decided I would give the machine a bit of a clean up. It is a Makita 2012 planer, a little 12" lunchbox planer that I got from my father in law. So, the price was right. It is a bit odd in that the table moves up and down and the motor stays fixed in place. That makes in feed and out feed tables just about impossible. But, it is a good little machine. I thought I had a new set of knives, but it turned out they were used too. The package price was about $37 I think. I ended up finding the 2 best edges and putting them in. I ordered a new set and they are on the shelf now. $65! That is inflation I guess.





View on YouTube


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Makita 2012 thickness planer service *
> 
> Well, the planer was leaving tracks on one part of the blade. Obviously a chip in the knives at that point. So, with the camera rolling, I decided I would give the machine a bit of a clean up. It is a Makita 2012 planer, a little 12" lunchbox planer that I got from my father in law. So, the price was right. It is a bit odd in that the table moves up and down and the motor stays fixed in place. That makes in feed and out feed tables just about impossible. But, it is a good little machine. I thought I had a new set of knives, but it turned out they were used too. The package price was about $37 I think. I ended up finding the 2 best edges and putting them in. I ordered a new set and they are on the shelf now. $65! That is inflation I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I assume you know that offsetting each blade in opposite directions will occasionally fix minoir nicks short term.

The table moving is a fairly normal aspect for a good thicknesser
As for the in and out feed simply just wack a piece of timber straight through and add some trim to hold it in place and your done.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Makita 2012 thickness planer service *
> 
> Well, the planer was leaving tracks on one part of the blade. Obviously a chip in the knives at that point. So, with the camera rolling, I decided I would give the machine a bit of a clean up. It is a Makita 2012 planer, a little 12" lunchbox planer that I got from my father in law. So, the price was right. It is a bit odd in that the table moves up and down and the motor stays fixed in place. That makes in feed and out feed tables just about impossible. But, it is a good little machine. I thought I had a new set of knives, but it turned out they were used too. The package price was about $37 I think. I ended up finding the 2 best edges and putting them in. I ordered a new set and they are on the shelf now. $65! That is inflation I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


The nicks were a bit too much to just offset the blades to correct. They had been in there a good long time too and saw enough action to warrant a change. I have a new set on hand now, so I hope I am more ready next time. Still have not thrown out the oldest beat up ones…..there must be some use for them. Any ideas?


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Makita 2012 thickness planer service *
> 
> Well, the planer was leaving tracks on one part of the blade. Obviously a chip in the knives at that point. So, with the camera rolling, I decided I would give the machine a bit of a clean up. It is a Makita 2012 planer, a little 12" lunchbox planer that I got from my father in law. So, the price was right. It is a bit odd in that the table moves up and down and the motor stays fixed in place. That makes in feed and out feed tables just about impossible. But, it is a good little machine. I thought I had a new set of knives, but it turned out they were used too. The package price was about $37 I think. I ended up finding the 2 best edges and putting them in. I ordered a new set and they are on the shelf now. $65! That is inflation I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Hey Jim I was trying to sus out where you live in Seaforth as to finding a saw sharpening establishment,.
Saw a neally nice church! but couldnt find the watertoneworkshop, then saw you work in the yard similar to me.

Anyway
I get my blades resharpened for about $7 per edge at 13" .
Eventually resharpening will make them below spec but it hasnt happened to me yet. So its well worth doing if for no other reason than to be able to change them out and keep working and not have to go impromptu shopping mid project.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Makita 2012 thickness planer service *
> 
> Well, the planer was leaving tracks on one part of the blade. Obviously a chip in the knives at that point. So, with the camera rolling, I decided I would give the machine a bit of a clean up. It is a Makita 2012 planer, a little 12" lunchbox planer that I got from my father in law. So, the price was right. It is a bit odd in that the table moves up and down and the motor stays fixed in place. That makes in feed and out feed tables just about impossible. But, it is a good little machine. I thought I had a new set of knives, but it turned out they were used too. The package price was about $37 I think. I ended up finding the 2 best edges and putting them in. I ordered a new set and they are on the shelf now. $65! That is inflation I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Seaforth Ontario Canada? You are near here?


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Makita 2012 thickness planer service *
> 
> Well, the planer was leaving tracks on one part of the blade. Obviously a chip in the knives at that point. So, with the camera rolling, I decided I would give the machine a bit of a clean up. It is a Makita 2012 planer, a little 12" lunchbox planer that I got from my father in law. So, the price was right. It is a bit odd in that the table moves up and down and the motor stays fixed in place. That makes in feed and out feed tables just about impossible. But, it is a good little machine. I thought I had a new set of knives, but it turned out they were used too. The package price was about $37 I think. I ended up finding the 2 best edges and putting them in. I ordered a new set and they are on the shelf now. $65! That is inflation I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Hey Jim I was trying to sus out where you live in Seaforth as to finding a saw sharpening establishment,.
> Saw a neally nice church! but couldnt find the watertoneworkshop, then saw you work in the yard similar to me.
> 
> Anyway
> I get my blades resharpened for about $7 per edge at 13" .
> Eventually resharpening will make them below spec but it hasnt happened to me yet. So its well worth doing if for no other reason than to be able to change them out and keep working and not have to go impromptu shopping mid project.
> 
> - robscastle


Seaforth Ontario Canada? You are near here?


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Makita 2012 thickness planer service *
> 
> Well, the planer was leaving tracks on one part of the blade. Obviously a chip in the knives at that point. So, with the camera rolling, I decided I would give the machine a bit of a clean up. It is a Makita 2012 planer, a little 12" lunchbox planer that I got from my father in law. So, the price was right. It is a bit odd in that the table moves up and down and the motor stays fixed in place. That makes in feed and out feed tables just about impossible. But, it is a good little machine. I thought I had a new set of knives, but it turned out they were used too. The package price was about $37 I think. I ended up finding the 2 best edges and putting them in. I ordered a new set and they are on the shelf now. $65! That is inflation I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Jim

I am just over the curve from you!

If you face SW and yell out at night time I should be able to hear you.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Makita 2012 thickness planer service *
> 
> Well, the planer was leaving tracks on one part of the blade. Obviously a chip in the knives at that point. So, with the camera rolling, I decided I would give the machine a bit of a clean up. It is a Makita 2012 planer, a little 12" lunchbox planer that I got from my father in law. So, the price was right. It is a bit odd in that the table moves up and down and the motor stays fixed in place. That makes in feed and out feed tables just about impossible. But, it is a good little machine. I thought I had a new set of knives, but it turned out they were used too. The package price was about $37 I think. I ended up finding the 2 best edges and putting them in. I ordered a new set and they are on the shelf now. $65! That is inflation I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I guess you need better directions…..


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Makita 2012 thickness planer service *
> 
> Well, the planer was leaving tracks on one part of the blade. Obviously a chip in the knives at that point. So, with the camera rolling, I decided I would give the machine a bit of a clean up. It is a Makita 2012 planer, a little 12" lunchbox planer that I got from my father in law. So, the price was right. It is a bit odd in that the table moves up and down and the motor stays fixed in place. That makes in feed and out feed tables just about impossible. But, it is a good little machine. I thought I had a new set of knives, but it turned out they were used too. The package price was about $37 I think. I ended up finding the 2 best edges and putting them in. I ordered a new set and they are on the shelf now. $65! That is inflation I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Jim was that you I heard calling last night?


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Starting on the coffee table*

Now that I have made the track for the circular saw, and got the planer tuned up, I can actually start building the coffee table that I promised my wife for her birthday back in January. I am taking a bit of a different tack on this series of videos by making them shorter. I think that will make viewing them easier. Most of my build videos I have made longer because I thought I would lose continuity but I think they may be a bit long for viewing. This series I am going to try to keep each segment under 20 minutes.

Last may I bought 3 slabs of ash to make this build. I love the look of ash. though being very hard and stringy it can be a bit of a bear to work with. I put them on stickers in the shop and let them sit until August as they were still a bit moist. I don't have a moisture meter, I just went on what the guy at the mill told me and my gut feelings. I have re-done the finish on the top already once. Well, not even once as I am not quite finished it yet. I went out to the shop yesterday and fired up the heater which ran out of fuel before the place heated up properly. I guess I have a propane tank to fill now. Perhaps Mother Nature will help out a bit with a few more warmer days this year.

In this video, I get started on cutting the slabs to size on the edges that join together.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Coffee table pt. 2*

After lots of editing and cutting and experimenting with my editing software, I finally got part 2 done. Here I am getting the top roughed out some more and slowly bringing it into what I want. Hours and hours of work over several days. It does not seem like it when you watch a video. I have to point out that my power tools are not particularly quiet, I pull the volume back on those sections. I watch a lot of You Tube videos, and edit mine, using headphones, and getting your ears blasted out when a machine starts up is annoying, as well as looping music, and not being able to hear talking. I know there are times when things like wind noise can't be avoided, but I try to pay attention to the volume levels in order to make the experience better. I also experimented with some new fades and transitions. Making these videos is a hobby, and it is all about having fun with it. Combining 2 hobbies of wood working and making video is all the better to me.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Part 3 of the Coffee Table build*

Continuing on, I get the top ready for glue up and get it put together. Some preliminary work on flattening it and getting it cut to size and shape. By the end the top is pretty close to being done as far as working the wood.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Coffee table Pt 4*

Well, a coffee table needs legs right? In this one I make up the slabs for the legs of the coffee table. Lots of cutting and milling and work with the hand plane. In the end I have 2 nice blanks to be used for the legs of the table. I experimented with a new intro and outro and getting some different angles on some shots. I also kept it under 20 minutes. Makes more episodes I suppose.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Cleaning OCD?*

My shortest video yet. I have been altering the shop. It will be a while before that video comes out. Of course a bit of clean up is due after having everything torn apart and rearranged. Perhaps I have a tiny bit of OCD.





View on YouTube


----------



## bhuvi

JimDaddyO said:


> *Cleaning OCD?*
> 
> My shortest video yet. I have been altering the shop. It will be a while before that video comes out. Of course a bit of clean up is due after having everything torn apart and rearranged. Perhaps I have a tiny bit of OCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Sally's Coffee Table Pt 5*

Yes, it is a long series, and going to get longer…..lol. In this one we get the feet roughed out and some actual joinery done, mortising the feet and legs together. I get some new saws too. After I see myself working with them I realise I have to improve my body mechanics and form. But I am having fun, and to me, that is the whole point.





View on YouTube


----------



## hnau

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 5*
> 
> Yes, it is a long series, and going to get longer…..lol. In this one we get the feet roughed out and some actual joinery done, mortising the feet and legs together. I get some new saws too. After I see myself working with them I realise I have to improve my body mechanics and form. But I am having fun, and to me, that is the whole point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


----------



## bhuvi

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 5*
> 
> Yes, it is a long series, and going to get longer…..lol. In this one we get the feet roughed out and some actual joinery done, mortising the feet and legs together. I get some new saws too. After I see myself working with them I realise I have to improve my body mechanics and form. But I am having fun, and to me, that is the whole point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*2003 MIM Fender Stratocaster*

I have quite the back log of footage. So I figure I will keep mixing it up and putting out different themed videos instead of concentrating on just the coffee table build (where I am sitting right now writing this). I have done a couple of guitars for this guy, so he must be OK with my work. This 2003 Strat was one he bought on Kijiji and sent it over to me to get it working the way he likes them. A bit of wiring, lots of cleaning, and a bunch of adjustments later and the guitar is just a beauty.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Upgrading the shop*

After the coffee table build I took some time to get a bit further along on the shop itself. Doing it a bit at a time is not really the recommended way of doing it, but it is what the budget allows. This is a long term project and I throw a little at a time into it. I never heard of a shop being truly "done" anyway.

I didn't think I had enough footage for a video, but it turns out I had more than enough, so there will be another update in the near future.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Sally's Coffee Table Pt 6*

In this segment I get the stretchers made and joined to the legs of the coffee table. I am still not accustomed to the new saws and will have to put more effort into my form. Never the less, the half lap dovetails come out OK. Except for one little repair that had to be made along the way. There will be more mistakes in upcoming videos, but they all get dealt with. As I was editing this I noticed I went from shorts and a T shirt to long pants and a pull over. The change in seasons is starting to show.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Sally's Coffee Table Pt 7*

Another bit done on the coffee table. Well, actually it is done and in use, but in the time line of the build, here we go getting those feet looking a bit nicer.





View on YouTube


----------



## FatherHooligan

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 7*
> 
> Another bit done on the coffee table. Well, actually it is done and in use, but in the time line of the build, here we go getting those feet looking a bit nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


A nice looking table.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Hair band's delight*

A BC Rich guitar came home with me a while ago. Suffering from some neglect it needed some TLC so the owner could once again enjoy something that goes with spandex and big hair…lol.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimboBaggins

JimDaddyO said:


> *Hair band's delight*
> 
> A BC Rich guitar came home with me a while ago. Suffering from some neglect it needed some TLC so the owner could once again enjoy something that goes with spandex and big hair…lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I came across your video on you tube before seeing your post here. My favorite part was instantly recognizing you were playing Kick start my heart, and then advising the audience that Ronnie Montrose did that intro first on Bad Motor Scooter. Not too many people know that. Call me impressed. And yes, that Montrose album is fantastic. Nice work on the guitar.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Hair band's delight*
> 
> A BC Rich guitar came home with me a while ago. Suffering from some neglect it needed some TLC so the owner could once again enjoy something that goes with spandex and big hair…lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


The music of my youth (Montrose). I am glad you enjoyed the video.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Sally's Coffee Table Pt 8*

We are slowly getting there folks. I am prepping and starting the finishing process and finding out how bad this ash is for tear out. It has some wild grain and, like ash is apt to be, stringy. Hang in there, things are about to get interesting on upcoming episodes.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Part 9 of Sally's Coffee Table build*

Yup, it's a long series. We are getting things put together now. Making mistakes and correcting them. A few more to go yet, so hang in there and thanks for your patience.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Sally's Coffee Table Part 10*

I finally get to the end of the wood work and start finishing in this one. It is hard to believe there was so much to it. It was a long and challenging build and despite being very ruthless in cutting things out, there is still a ton of video.





View on YouTube


----------



## FatherHooligan

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Part 10*
> 
> I finally get to the end of the wood work and start finishing in this one. It is hard to believe there was so much to it. It was a long and challenging build and despite being very ruthless in cutting things out, there is still a ton of video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I am just getting into editing video and I have a new appreciation for just how much work it is. Does it get easier as you go?


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Part 10*
> 
> I finally get to the end of the wood work and start finishing in this one. It is hard to believe there was so much to it. It was a long and challenging build and despite being very ruthless in cutting things out, there is still a ton of video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> I am just getting into editing video and I have a new appreciation for just how much work it is. Does it get easier as you go?
> 
> - Mark Shymanski


There are routine procedures that get easier, but learning and implementing new techniques can be challenging. I tend to try and keep it fairly basic.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Mr Heater - FAIL!*

I bought this tank top propane heater for the shop last year. I am barely into my second 20 pound tank of fuel and the ground wire to the heat sensor failed. Poor workmanship here. It has been well taken care of in its short life, but you can't overcome a poor product. Sometimes you come across a product that makes a "Not Recommended" list in your books.





View on YouTube


----------



## EarlS

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mr Heater - FAIL!*
> 
> I bought this tank top propane heater for the shop last year. I am barely into my second 20 pound tank of fuel and the ground wire to the heat sensor failed. Poor workmanship here. It has been well taken care of in its short life, but you can't overcome a poor product. Sometimes you come across a product that makes a "Not Recommended" list in your books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


If you are using propane make sure you have a CO (carbon Monoxide) monitor in your shop. It is amazing how fast CO can build up to dangerous levels.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mr Heater - FAIL!*
> 
> I bought this tank top propane heater for the shop last year. I am barely into my second 20 pound tank of fuel and the ground wire to the heat sensor failed. Poor workmanship here. It has been well taken care of in its short life, but you can't overcome a poor product. Sometimes you come across a product that makes a "Not Recommended" list in your books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Yes, I should get one, I do leave the windows cracked open though.


----------



## NormG

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mr Heater - FAIL!*
> 
> I bought this tank top propane heater for the shop last year. I am barely into my second 20 pound tank of fuel and the ground wire to the heat sensor failed. Poor workmanship here. It has been well taken care of in its short life, but you can't overcome a poor product. Sometimes you come across a product that makes a "Not Recommended" list in your books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Not good at all, just when you need it also


----------



## Woodmaster1

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mr Heater - FAIL!*
> 
> I bought this tank top propane heater for the shop last year. I am barely into my second 20 pound tank of fuel and the ground wire to the heat sensor failed. Poor workmanship here. It has been well taken care of in its short life, but you can't overcome a poor product. Sometimes you come across a product that makes a "Not Recommended" list in your books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I had a mr. Heater bigmaxx and it needed a new circuit board because of poor assembly. I had no problems getting a new board. The only problems I have now are dust in the air problems. The orfic for the vacuum switch needs cleaned periodical but that's not a manufacturing problem sawdust in air problem. This year l had to clean the flame sensor. Other than those problems the furnace runs great. The customer service at mr. Heater has help with suggestions on what to look for and how to fix it.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mr Heater - FAIL!*
> 
> I bought this tank top propane heater for the shop last year. I am barely into my second 20 pound tank of fuel and the ground wire to the heat sensor failed. Poor workmanship here. It has been well taken care of in its short life, but you can't overcome a poor product. Sometimes you come across a product that makes a "Not Recommended" list in your books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I don't know why they would not make this with a screw attachment point so that brittle wire could be attached or replaced easier…....no wait, I do know why, by making it this way it is probably cheaper and keeps the parts sales up. I expect they want to sell the whole heat sensor instead of it being a simple repair.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mr Heater - FAIL!*
> 
> I bought this tank top propane heater for the shop last year. I am barely into my second 20 pound tank of fuel and the ground wire to the heat sensor failed. Poor workmanship here. It has been well taken care of in its short life, but you can't overcome a poor product. Sometimes you come across a product that makes a "Not Recommended" list in your books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I am very sorry to hear that you a dissatisfied with Mr. heater I have had mine for 13 years still working just fine …...but to heat quicker I had bought a forced air propane ….from Mr.Heater


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Sally's Coffee Table Pt 11: Starting the French Polish*

Starting out with the French Polish method of grain and pore filling. A bit longer but after reviewing the take, I thought it stood on it's own. So here is the beginning process of French Polishing.





View on YouTube


----------



## craftsman on the lake

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 11: Starting the French Polish*
> 
> Starting out with the French Polish method of grain and pore filling. A bit longer but after reviewing the take, I thought it stood on it's own. So here is the beginning process of French Polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Video error. "video does not exist".

I was looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 11: Starting the French Polish*
> 
> Starting out with the French Polish method of grain and pore filling. A bit longer but after reviewing the take, I thought it stood on it's own. So here is the beginning process of French Polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thanks for the heads up….I made a new entry into the blog.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Let's try this again*

Seems I made an error in my last entry and the video did not show up….Let's try this again.





View on YouTube


----------



## NormG

JimDaddyO said:


> *Let's try this again*
> 
> Seems I made an error in my last entry and the video did not show up….Let's try this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Great job


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Mr. Heater - Follow up*

If you saw the video on my heater failing on me, this is the follow up. I contacted the company and they were very helpful. Still not keen of the engineering of the part, but the company has made it right.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Sally's Coffee Table Pt 12: More French Polishing*

Going farther than I needed to, but I was experimenting and wanted to show the process. One of my favourite finishes. I think the wax in the shellac caused a few issues. I have only used dewaxed flake shellac before but it is not available locally, so I tried what I could get my hands on.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Mail and Key organiser*

Tired of coffee table videos yet? I took a break from editing it and put this one together. Yes, a complete build in one video! My niece needed a key and mail organiser for her new home.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Doc's little docs 9 - Habits*

Every once in a while I come up with a little tip or trick. This one is on habits we form over the years. I am guilty of doing some things because that is the way I have always done it. A poor excuse and when I become aware of it I try to take a closer look at some of those habits.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A quick update*

I have been very busy lately. I haven't had time to do much video editing so I threw this together quickly to get something up on my YT channel for this week.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Sally's Coffee Table Pt 13 Disaster.*

Things go wrong with the finishing process. I don't get it figured out on this video, but I keep trying and trying. I go through the finish process, then strip it because I was not happy and start again.





View on YouTube


----------



## EarlS

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 13 Disaster.*
> 
> Things go wrong with the finishing process. I don't get it figured out on this video, but I keep trying and trying. I go through the finish process, then strip it because I was not happy and start again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I feel your pain. I refinished a coffee table top 7 times before it turned out the way I wanted it to.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 13 Disaster.*
> 
> Things go wrong with the finishing process. I don't get it figured out on this video, but I keep trying and trying. I go through the finish process, then strip it because I was not happy and start again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> I feel your pain. I refinished a coffee table top 7 times before it turned out the way I wanted it to.
> 
> - EarlS


I have to go through a couple more tries yet. The pain does not stop yet….lol. Thanks for the view and comments.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Sally's Coffee Table Pt 14 The pain continues*

We don't get far in this episode but we do a lot of work getting there. In reality, I could have left all this footage out and no one would be the wiser. It could have been a completely sterile build on video, with no challenges or mistakes, but that is not real life.





View on YouTube


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 14 The pain continues*
> 
> We don't get far in this episode but we do a lot of work getting there. In reality, I could have left all this footage out and no one would be the wiser. It could have been a completely sterile build on video, with no challenges or mistakes, but that is not real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Hey Jim,

I will have to arrange a trip for you to help me with my Cable Drum Table, I could use your meticlous attention to detail on the finishing stage thats for sure, as for all the challenges and mistakes I had I left most of them out!!

I was going to do some preliminary booking for you and the family too if they were up for a short visit to Brisbane but I see you dont live anywhere …very odd.

I did see howeber that you have a patch of lawn somewhere near Hensalll, but assumed you do not live there after seeing your tree post.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 14 The pain continues*
> 
> We don't get far in this episode but we do a lot of work getting there. In reality, I could have left all this footage out and no one would be the wiser. It could have been a completely sterile build on video, with no challenges or mistakes, but that is not real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Hey Jim,
> 
> I will have to arrange a trip for you to help me with my Cable Drum Table, I could use your meticlous attention to detail on the finishing stage thats for sure, as for all the challenges and mistakes I had I left most of them out!!
> 
> I was going to do some preliminary booking for you and the family too if they were up for a short visit to Brisbane but I see you dont live anywhere …very odd.
> 
> I did see howeber that you have a patch of lawn somewhere near Hensalll, but assumed you do not live there after seeing your tree post.
> 
> - robscastle


I see you are in Australia. Nothing 14+ hours of flying won't fix….lol. I am in the south west part of Ontario, Canada. Near a town called Seaforth. Hensall is a a town near here too, it is also the name of the road I live on.


----------



## maverik

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 14 The pain continues*
> 
> We don't get far in this episode but we do a lot of work getting there. In reality, I could have left all this footage out and no one would be the wiser. It could have been a completely sterile build on video, with no challenges or mistakes, but that is not real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Jim, that was a great instructional video on how to fix our screwups, LOL. Very few people show where they made mistakes, and more importantly how to fix them, well done.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 14 The pain continues*
> 
> We don't get far in this episode but we do a lot of work getting there. In reality, I could have left all this footage out and no one would be the wiser. It could have been a completely sterile build on video, with no challenges or mistakes, but that is not real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Jim, that was a great instructional video on how to fix our screwups, LOL. Very few people show where they made mistakes, and more importantly how to fix them, well done.
> 
> - Lee


Thanks Lee. I don't mind showing what really happens. I try to keep it real. Sure I could have edited a lot and made a very sterile build video, but that would not be an accurate portrayal. Thanks so much for watching and commenting.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Sally's Coffee Table Pt 15 Finally Done!*

Well, it has been a long journey and a long series but we finally get down to the end of it. The coffee table is finally done.





View on YouTube


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 15 Finally Done!*
> 
> Well, it has been a long journey and a long series but we finally get down to the end of it. The coffee table is finally done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Nice work!

I see the coffee, but where is the toast and vegemite !!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Sally's Coffee Table Pt 15 Finally Done!*
> 
> Well, it has been a long journey and a long series but we finally get down to the end of it. The coffee table is finally done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Nice work!
> 
> I see the coffee, but where is the toast and vegemite !!
> 
> - robscastle


Have not seen vegemite in Canada, but I have not looked for it either. Coffee by itself will do nicely thanks….lol.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*1964 Harmony Rocket*

This one needed a lot of work. Starting with getting the neck into a condition that is playable. It had been covered in a thick layer of epoxy and the frets, while still having a lot of meat, were in rough shape.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*1964 Harmony Rocket pt 2*

We finally get the old girl all cleaned up and rockin'





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Building a tool chest.*

I need to clear a spot in my shop to continue insulating and sheathing the walls. I want to get rid of my tool chest, so I am making a built in unit to replace it. I start with making the sides of the chest.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Tool Chest Pt 2*

In this one I get the carcass of the chest finished up and assembled. Turns out bigger than I thought, and that is a good thing.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Tool Chest Pt 3*

We come to the part that I am nervous about. Building drawers intimidate me. I probably over think it. First I make a prototype. Then, once I get that fitting, I use it for a pattern and set up jig for the rest of them.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Spring maintenance*

I gotta take a pause on the tool chest build because…well….spring! I wanted to get this out as it is seasonally appropriate. Winter is over and it's time to get ready for the warmer weather and undo some of the things that go with winter. A whole slew of handy tips and things that will make life just a little easier. I gotta say, this is pretty much my favourite time of the year.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Tool Chest Pt 4*

I finally get the drawers done and installed. Put the faces and handles on them and some finish. I even get some organisers made and start loading it up.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Record vice/vise refurb.*

I got a great deal on a vise. Lots of grime and dirt on it, but in good shape. All it needed was a tear down, clean and lube and it should be ready for a life time of service.






I didn't embed the video this time. It's kind of a hassle.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Another mail/key organiser.*

My ex-wife saw the one I made for my niece and wanted one too. So I made one for her. A variation on a theme. I found some nice pieces of walnut.


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Another mail/key organiser.*
> 
> My ex-wife saw the one I made for my niece and wanted one too. So I made one for her. A variation on a theme. I found some nice pieces of walnut.


Thats very noble of you Jim!

I hope you didnt make it on Mothers day!!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Another mail/key organiser.*
> 
> My ex-wife saw the one I made for my niece and wanted one too. So I made one for her. A variation on a theme. I found some nice pieces of walnut.





> Thats very noble of you Jim!
> 
> I hope you didnt make it on Mothers day!!
> 
> - robscastle


No, I didn't, but I did give it to her at the baby shower for our first grandchild, a boy.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Preparing bone for guitar nut and saddle blanks*

I checked a whole bunch of how to's online and the process is not difficult. Just time consuming. Mostly waiting. Now I have a bunch of stock to make saddles and nuts from for guitars.


----------



## Mikesawdust

JimDaddyO said:


> *Preparing bone for guitar nut and saddle blanks*
> 
> I checked a whole bunch of how to's online and the process is not difficult. Just time consuming. Mostly waiting. Now I have a bunch of stock to make saddles and nuts from for guitars.


I'm working on my first two guitars right now; electric. I went with mammoth ivory for the nuts, seems to work great.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Preparing bone for guitar nut and saddle blanks*
> 
> I checked a whole bunch of how to's online and the process is not difficult. Just time consuming. Mostly waiting. Now I have a bunch of stock to make saddles and nuts from for guitars.





> I m working on my first two guitars right now; electric. I went with mammoth ivory for the nuts, seems to work great.
> 
> - Mikesawdust


That sounds awesome….cows are a bit easier to find….lol.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Shop Update: Interior progress*

A bit more progress on the continuing adventure of my shop build. It's going together a bit at a time as I can afford it. As I clear space and organise, it frees up spaces to get the job done, between other projects.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Shop Update: Interior progress*
> 
> A bit more progress on the continuing adventure of my shop build. It's going together a bit at a time as I can afford it. As I clear space and organise, it frees up spaces to get the job done, between other projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Looking good. When its finish will you be working there full time? Why I ask is because I found some designs I like and now I m looking for someone who can follow the plans in this book. http://preview.tinyurl.com/ybc4xsog
> 
> - mrbait02


I do work in there any time I want right now. It will be a long time before it is finished at the rate I am going…lol. It's just a hobby shop as I don't do anything full time any more


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Easy Clamp Rack*

A short video this week. Continuing to organise the shop, I finally get around to replacing the old clamp rack. Made at little expense from cut offs and left overs it is an easy build that works quite well and can be altered to suit.





View on YouTube


----------



## WayneC

JimDaddyO said:


> *Easy Clamp Rack*
> 
> A short video this week. Continuing to organise the shop, I finally get around to replacing the old clamp rack. Made at little expense from cut offs and left overs it is an easy build that works quite well and can be altered to suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Very functional. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Easy Clamp Rack*
> 
> A short video this week. Continuing to organise the shop, I finally get around to replacing the old clamp rack. Made at little expense from cut offs and left overs it is an easy build that works quite well and can be altered to suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Very functional. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - WayneC


You're welcome. It was easy and not expensive. Thinking I need more clamps now….lol.


----------



## Dwain

JimDaddyO said:


> *Easy Clamp Rack*
> 
> A short video this week. Continuing to organise the shop, I finally get around to replacing the old clamp rack. Made at little expense from cut offs and left overs it is an easy build that works quite well and can be altered to suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I have a similar setup for my pipe clamps using a french cleat. I am very happy with it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A barn full of old hand tools*

I met this guy a few years ago. He is an older retired gent and he buys and sells old hand tools. It's his hobby and he likes to get out and go to swap meets and markets and events all over southern Ontario buying and selling tools. I get most of my hand tools from him. He is a great guy and was kind enough to let me do a short video tour of his barn. He had a bunch of stuff packed away in his van in preparation of heading out to a show, but there is a lot left over. He does not do any business on line in case you are wondering. His thing is to go out and meet people and talk about the items. That is how he enjoys himself and keeps active.





View on YouTube


----------



## WayneC

JimDaddyO said:


> *A barn full of old hand tools*
> 
> I met this guy a few years ago. He is an older retired gent and he buys and sells old hand tools. It's his hobby and he likes to get out and go to swap meets and markets and events all over southern Ontario buying and selling tools.  I get most of my hand tools from him. He is a great guy and was kind enough to let me do a short video tour of his barn. He had a bunch of stuff packed away in his van in preparation of heading out to a show, but there is a lot left over. He does not do any business on line in case you are wondering. His thing is to go out and meet people and talk about the items. That is how he enjoys himself and keeps active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Wow. Did you buy anything?


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *A barn full of old hand tools*
> 
> I met this guy a few years ago. He is an older retired gent and he buys and sells old hand tools. It's his hobby and he likes to get out and go to swap meets and markets and events all over southern Ontario buying and selling tools. I get most of my hand tools from him. He is a great guy and was kind enough to let me do a short video tour of his barn. He had a bunch of stuff packed away in his van in preparation of heading out to a show, but there is a lot left over. He does not do any business on line in case you are wondering. His thing is to go out and meet people and talk about the items. That is how he enjoys himself and keeps active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Wow. Did you buy anything?
> 
> - WayneC


Not this time, my buddy bought some moulding planes, I was too broke….lol. I buy most of my old hand tools from him.


----------



## WayneC

JimDaddyO said:


> *A barn full of old hand tools*
> 
> I met this guy a few years ago. He is an older retired gent and he buys and sells old hand tools. It's his hobby and he likes to get out and go to swap meets and markets and events all over southern Ontario buying and selling tools. I get most of my hand tools from him. He is a great guy and was kind enough to let me do a short video tour of his barn. He had a bunch of stuff packed away in his van in preparation of heading out to a show, but there is a lot left over. He does not do any business on line in case you are wondering. His thing is to go out and meet people and talk about the items. That is how he enjoys himself and keeps active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Looks like a fun place. Not too many of them left.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*My new old draw knife*

Well, it has been a couple of weeks since I have posted anything. It's summer and I am enjoying the outdoors and also naps….lol. No time to be editing video.

I bought a draw knife at the barn full of old tools, so I spent a couple of hours cleaning it up and sharpening it. It seems like it will be very handy. I have never used one before, but I have seen them being used a lot and they look like just the ticket for certain jobs.





View on YouTube


----------



## papadan

JimDaddyO said:


> *My new old draw knife*
> 
> Well, it has been a couple of weeks since I have posted anything. It's summer and I am enjoying the outdoors and also naps….lol. No time to be editing video.
> 
> I bought a draw knife at the barn full of old tools, so I spent a couple of hours cleaning it up and sharpening it. It seems like it will be very handy. I have never used one before, but I have seen them being used a lot and they look like just the ticket for certain jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Nice job on the rehab.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *My new old draw knife*
> 
> Well, it has been a couple of weeks since I have posted anything. It's summer and I am enjoying the outdoors and also naps….lol. No time to be editing video.
> 
> I bought a draw knife at the barn full of old tools, so I spent a couple of hours cleaning it up and sharpening it. It seems like it will be very handy. I have never used one before, but I have seen them being used a lot and they look like just the ticket for certain jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Nice job on the rehab.
> 
> - papadan


Thanks, it should come in handy.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*2013 American Special Stratocaster*

Just a beautiful guitar. In for a set up after purchase. The typical routine, polish frets, clean it up and do a set up.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Monster Computer Base pt 1....a slow start*

I have been away from editing video for a while. Been busy with other things. Today was rainy, so I started another series on a base for a computer tower for my niece's boyfriend. Problems occur with bad materials, but I guess it was good practice. Next time, we start over.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Monster Computer Base Pt 2*

Well, with a new sheet of (not Chinese) plywood, I get serious about getting this thing together. Nothing like taking a simple box and making it complicated. Everything fit well and square and the glue up was relatively uneventful. Next time, we start the finish.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Part 3, Monster computer base done.*

I get around to the finishing process in this one. I also got it delivered and my niece's boyfriend was kind enough to send me some photos of it all getting put together.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Photo frame*

Perhaps the longest title of any video I have made. It started out as a simple build, but, as is my habit, I complicate it a bit. There is also joinery that I was not completely satisfied with, although it did come out OK for my first attempt at a half lap mitre,so I did a "fix" to it. Sometimes accidents are a benefit. Lots of hand work, which I love doing, but sometimes the machines just have to come out.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Deck build Pt 1*

I posted the video of the mobile home skirting on my You Tube channel but did not put it here at Lumberjocks as I didn't think it was very relevant to wood working. But I did the skirting because I (well, the wife actually) wanted to build a small deck. Much easier to put the skirting on first, so that determined the order of operations. I missed taking a lot of footage but this is a very condensed version of the build. There will be at least another part, maybe 2. It was a big long job and I enjoyed it but I keep wondering how they do the whole thing in a half hour on TV….lol.

Editing can be a wonderful thing.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Deck build pt 2, done for this year.*

The completion of what I am doing this year with the deck/landing. I ended up putting in more patio stones than I had expected to. I think putting them in is a job for someone younger and more fit than I am, it wore me out….lol. More of a vlog style. There was a lot of work went into it and it took a long long time, so that is my excuse for lack of content over the past while.





View on YouTube


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Deck build pt 2, done for this year.*
> 
> The completion of what I am doing this year with the deck/landing. I ended up putting in more patio stones than I had expected to. I think putting them in is a job for someone younger and more fit than I am, it wore me out….lol. More of a vlog style. There was a lot of work went into it and it took a long long time, so that is my excuse for lack of content over the past while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Well Jim I think you have produced an excellent result.
A well deserved rest and put your feet up (or is that more correctly foot)

Regardless a well deserved Break.
Good job and a benchmark for patio builds of the future!!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Deck build pt 2, done for this year.*
> 
> The completion of what I am doing this year with the deck/landing. I ended up putting in more patio stones than I had expected to. I think putting them in is a job for someone younger and more fit than I am, it wore me out….lol. More of a vlog style. There was a lot of work went into it and it took a long long time, so that is my excuse for lack of content over the past while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Well Jim I think you have produced an excellent result.
> A well deserved rest and put your feet up (or is that more correctly foot)
> 
> Regardless a well deserved Break.
> Good job and a benchmark for patio builds of the future!!
> 
> - robscastle


Thank you very much. On to the next one next year.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*No Lathe Chisel Handles*

My first time ever using a draw knife. These are the first chisels I ever bought and the handles have given up on them. I don't have a lathe, so you work with what you have and learn and have fun at the same time. My son has recently shown an interest in woodworking so these will be his first set of chisels.





View on YouTube


----------



## ralbuck

JimDaddyO said:


> *No Lathe Chisel Handles*
> 
> My first time ever using a draw knife. These are the first chisels I ever bought and the handles have given up on them. I don't have a lathe, so you work with what you have and learn and have fun at the same time. My son has recently shown an interest in woodworking so these will be his first set of chisels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Nice work.
Necessity and laziness have invented many things. 
Using the tools you have is a very good way to do things.

A drawkinfe is a very usable tool. I have one that is probably 80+ years old; I know for fact it is past 65! I have used this one that long; although for many of them, I was not supposed to! Started using it at about 5-or-6 years old.


----------



## laketrout36

JimDaddyO said:


> *No Lathe Chisel Handles*
> 
> My first time ever using a draw knife. These are the first chisels I ever bought and the handles have given up on them. I don't have a lathe, so you work with what you have and learn and have fun at the same time. My son has recently shown an interest in woodworking so these will be his first set of chisels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Very resourceful. And I like the sound of those Loons at the beginning and end of your video. Takes me back to fishing in Canada and Minnesota and hearing them calling each other in a bay at the end of the day.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Update for October 2017*

I try to put out a video a week, but things have been really busy lately. Too busy to edit video or even fire up the camera. So, since it has been a while, I decided to just do an update on things going on around the home and shop and what could possibly be coming in the future. Thanks for the patience.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Pencil box in walnut and maple*

A rainy day today and finally some time to edit video. This is a small pencil box I made for my daughter in law who is going back to school to learn how to help people. My first grand child was born to her 6 months ago and I wanted to make her something that was a bit more common in my time, yet still practical now.





View on YouTube


----------



## putty

JimDaddyO said:


> *Pencil box in walnut and maple*
> 
> A rainy day today and finally some time to edit video. This is a small pencil box I made for my daughter in law who is going back to school to learn how to help people. My first grand child was born to her 6 months ago and I wanted to make her something that was a bit more common in my time, yet still practical now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Good job!!
I like how you made the finger pull, I dont know if it is the time honored way to make them but, it worked very well


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Pencil box in walnut and maple*
> 
> A rainy day today and finally some time to edit video. This is a small pencil box I made for my daughter in law who is going back to school to learn how to help people. My first grand child was born to her 6 months ago and I wanted to make her something that was a bit more common in my time, yet still practical now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Good job!!
> I like how you made the finger pull, I dont know if it is the time honored way to make them but, it worked very well
> 
> - putty


I don't know where I got the idea, but it isn't original to me, I just thought up the angled slot in the 2×4 to hold it. Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Pencil box in walnut and maple*
> 
> A rainy day today and finally some time to edit video. This is a small pencil box I made for my daughter in law who is going back to school to learn how to help people. My first grand child was born to her 6 months ago and I wanted to make her something that was a bit more common in my time, yet still practical now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thats a nice pencil case you have made Jim.
A question what equipment do you use to record edit and produce the videos?

I only have a smart phone to take stills with and the quality is very unpredictable.

For example here is a shot of my Hoya flowering everything but the bloom is in focus.










A lot of my ww post suffer the same effect.
After seeing my son's Go Pro I thought about trying to do better, and your videos are of a professional standard, even if unedited!!.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Pencil box in walnut and maple*
> 
> A rainy day today and finally some time to edit video. This is a small pencil box I made for my daughter in law who is going back to school to learn how to help people. My first grand child was born to her 6 months ago and I wanted to make her something that was a bit more common in my time, yet still practical now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Thats a nice pencil case you have made Jim.
> A question what equipment do you use to record edit and produce the videos?
> 
> I only have a smart phone to take stills with and the quality is very unpredictable.
> 
> For example here is a shot of my Hoya flowering everything but the bloom is in focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of my ww post suffer the same effect.
> After seeing my son s Go Pro I thought about trying to do better, and your videos are of a professional standard, even if unedited!!.
> 
> - robscastle


I use a Lumix FZ-150…....and a lot of editing.


----------



## NormG

JimDaddyO said:


> *Pencil box in walnut and maple*
> 
> A rainy day today and finally some time to edit video. This is a small pencil box I made for my daughter in law who is going back to school to learn how to help people. My first grand child was born to her 6 months ago and I wanted to make her something that was a bit more common in my time, yet still practical now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Very nicely dome, great video


----------



## JimDaddyO

*November update - Ramblin'*

I have been slow to put out content on my You Tube channel lately. A trend that will continue for a while as other things have come up. A short video to explain:





View on YouTube


----------



## Texcaster

JimDaddyO said:


> *November update - Ramblin'*
> 
> I have been slow to put out content on my You Tube channel lately. A trend that will continue for a while as other things have come up. A short video to explain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


It's hard work but very satisfying laying in a good store of firewood. It's possible to get by without heating in S.E. Queensland and I've done it almost longer than I can remember. A very cold snap sent me to the wood stove store two years ago, best move ever.










I used three loads like this last year.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *November update - Ramblin'*
> 
> I have been slow to put out content on my You Tube channel lately. A trend that will continue for a while as other things have come up. A short video to explain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> It s hard work but very satisfying laying in a good store of firewood. It s possible to get by without heating in S.E. Queensland and I ve done it almost longer than I can remember. A very cold snap sent me to the wood stove store two years ago, best move ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used three loads like this last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Texcaster


Nice looking space from that angle. Better hold on to that Holden, you won't be finding another new one.


----------



## Texcaster

JimDaddyO said:


> *November update - Ramblin'*
> 
> I have been slow to put out content on my You Tube channel lately. A trend that will continue for a while as other things have come up. A short video to explain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I've had it new from '91, a real champ. Just quietly, it's Isuzu under the hood. lol


----------



## dbhost

JimDaddyO said:


> *November update - Ramblin'*
> 
> I have been slow to put out content on my You Tube channel lately. A trend that will continue for a while as other things have come up. A short video to explain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


It rarely gets cold enough here for me to use my fireplace.. Pity too…. Nothing quite like sitting on the sofa with my wife drinking a hot tea watching a fire with the dog at our feet…


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *November update - Ramblin'*
> 
> I have been slow to put out content on my You Tube channel lately. A trend that will continue for a while as other things have come up. A short video to explain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> It rarely gets cold enough here for me to use my fireplace.. Pity too…. Nothing quite like sitting on the sofa with my wife drinking a hot tea watching a fire with the dog at our feet…
> 
> - dbhost


Well, been doing a bit every day and I am about half way through the splitting and stacking. Gotta get ahead of it before the fellers come in and cut the other trees. I just found out they are mostly ash to come down, as I said, but there are at least a couple of walnut in there. I don't think it will all end up in the firewood pile….I have ideas brewing in my head.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Bosch 1250 DEVS sander: Real time test*

This week I am checking out the Bosch 1250 DEVS sander/polisher. I am calling it the sander for people who don't like sanding. The 6" pad covers significantly more area than your average 5" ROS, and the aggressive mode makes short work of rough surfaces. I don't have the wiring in my shop done, so I couldn't hook it up to a shop vac to see how the dust collection works. It would be nice if it had a bag for those situations.





View on YouTube


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Bosch 1250 DEVS sander: Real time test*
> 
> This week I am checking out the Bosch 1250 DEVS sander/polisher. I am calling it the sander for people who don't like sanding. The 6" pad covers significantly more area than your average 5" ROS, and the aggressive mode makes short work of rough surfaces. I don't have the wiring in my shop done, so I couldn't hook it up to a shop vac to see how the dust collection works. It would be nice if it had a bag for those situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Good work Jim, did the SIL spring for a new sander for you?

I have a older version of a RAS a Metabo SXE 450 Duo which is a 1998 version its certainly worthwile going to 6" however I find the Metabo a bit on the heavy side. I coud never really get the duo functioning correctly or see some difference when I switched it over from one mode to the other.

Good presentation, maybe the wife could make you a dust bag. Bad news airborne sanding dust!

Have you got any 36 Grit you could try out on Jerryilin's head for me!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Bosch 1250 DEVS sander: Real time test*
> 
> This week I am checking out the Bosch 1250 DEVS sander/polisher. I am calling it the sander for people who don't like sanding. The 6" pad covers significantly more area than your average 5" ROS, and the aggressive mode makes short work of rough surfaces. I don't have the wiring in my shop done, so I couldn't hook it up to a shop vac to see how the dust collection works. It would be nice if it had a bag for those situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Good work Jim, did the SIL spring for a new sander for you?
> 
> I have a older version of a RAS a Metabo SXE 450 Duo which is a 1998 version its certainly worthwile going to 6" however I find the Metabo a bit on the heavy side. I coud never really get the duo functioning correctly or see some difference when I switched it over from one mode to the other.
> 
> Good presentation, maybe the wife could make you a dust bag. Bad news airborne sanding dust!
> 
> Have you got any 36 Grit you could try out on Jerryilin s head for me!
> 
> - robscastle


Ahhh, I just filter the dust through a cigarette….lol. I don't have any 36 grit, but if you send some I am up for a bit of experimenting. I reported the post as spam a few times, but nothing has happened.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Something Roubo-esque*










Got the first step done today. Don't let someone tell you that you can't free hand mill a log with a chain saw. You just have to be a bit nuts to try it. Of course, the nail in the wood didn't help much. I now have 2 slabs of ash, over 4" thick, about a foot wide inside the bark at the narrowest point and about 7' 4" long. I hope to get 2 3×11 by 6' long slabs for the top of the work bench. Something that I am getting video of and it will show up on my You Tube channel now and then as it progresses.


----------



## RonAylor1760

JimDaddyO said:


> *Something Roubo-esque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the first step done today. Don't let someone tell you that you can't free hand mill a log with a chain saw. You just have to be a bit nuts to try it. Of course, the nail in the wood didn't help much. I now have 2 slabs of ash, over 4" thick, about a foot wide inside the bark at the narrowest point and about 7' 4" long. I hope to get 2 3×11 by 6' long slabs for the top of the work bench. Something that I am getting video of and it will show up on my You Tube channel now and then as it progresses.


Sticker them nicely, keep them dry, and then we'll start watching your progress in about four years!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Something Roubo-esque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the first step done today. Don't let someone tell you that you can't free hand mill a log with a chain saw. You just have to be a bit nuts to try it. Of course, the nail in the wood didn't help much. I now have 2 slabs of ash, over 4" thick, about a foot wide inside the bark at the narrowest point and about 7' 4" long. I hope to get 2 3×11 by 6' long slabs for the top of the work bench. Something that I am getting video of and it will show up on my You Tube channel now and then as it progresses.


According to Chris Schwarz, a bench can be (and has been) worked with green wood, so I am not overly concerned with it being seasoned too much.


----------



## RonAylor1760

JimDaddyO said:


> *Something Roubo-esque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the first step done today. Don't let someone tell you that you can't free hand mill a log with a chain saw. You just have to be a bit nuts to try it. Of course, the nail in the wood didn't help much. I now have 2 slabs of ash, over 4" thick, about a foot wide inside the bark at the narrowest point and about 7' 4" long. I hope to get 2 3×11 by 6' long slabs for the top of the work bench. Something that I am getting video of and it will show up on my You Tube channel now and then as it progresses.


... go for it!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Something Roubo-esque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the first step done today. Don't let someone tell you that you can't free hand mill a log with a chain saw. You just have to be a bit nuts to try it. Of course, the nail in the wood didn't help much. I now have 2 slabs of ash, over 4" thick, about a foot wide inside the bark at the narrowest point and about 7' 4" long. I hope to get 2 3×11 by 6' long slabs for the top of the work bench. Something that I am getting video of and it will show up on my You Tube channel now and then as it progresses.


I have to gather more parts, so there will be some time for it to dry a bit. I am going to put a coat of paint on the ends, sticker them and put some weight on them. I will take some of the really bad uneven sections down a bit too.


----------



## RonAylor1760

JimDaddyO said:


> *Something Roubo-esque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the first step done today. Don't let someone tell you that you can't free hand mill a log with a chain saw. You just have to be a bit nuts to try it. Of course, the nail in the wood didn't help much. I now have 2 slabs of ash, over 4" thick, about a foot wide inside the bark at the narrowest point and about 7' 4" long. I hope to get 2 3×11 by 6' long slabs for the top of the work bench. Something that I am getting video of and it will show up on my You Tube channel now and then as it progresses.


Well, it should be a looker! The ash looks great in the rough. I look forward to seeing the completed bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JimDaddyO said:


> *Something Roubo-esque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the first step done today. Don't let someone tell you that you can't free hand mill a log with a chain saw. You just have to be a bit nuts to try it. Of course, the nail in the wood didn't help much. I now have 2 slabs of ash, over 4" thick, about a foot wide inside the bark at the narrowest point and about 7' 4" long. I hope to get 2 3×11 by 6' long slabs for the top of the work bench. Something that I am getting video of and it will show up on my You Tube channel now and then as it progresses.


Incredible ambition, I love it!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A simple shelf (hand tool only build)*

Well, I uploaded this one a couple of days ago but with the new algorithms on You Tube I put it as private first. They are all getting tagged as unsuitable for advertisers and then you have to request a manual review, when it passes, then make it public. More hoops to jump through. With the few dollars on You Tube I make I can't afford to miss those first few days that it generates, and even that is not much. I probably don't get a cup of coffee per video…lol.

This one is a shelf for my wife. She told me where she wanted it placed and held out her hands and said "about this size by this size" and left the rest to me. So I decided to have some fun with the hand tools. It was a nice relaxing build to do.





View on YouTube


----------



## RonAylor1760

JimDaddyO said:


> *A simple shelf (hand tool only build)*
> 
> Well, I uploaded this one a couple of days ago but with the new algorithms on You Tube I put it as private first. They are all getting tagged as unsuitable for advertisers and then you have to request a manual review, when it passes, then make it public. More hoops to jump through. With the few dollars on You Tube I make I can't afford to miss those first few days that it generates, and even that is not much. I probably don't get a cup of coffee per video…lol.
> 
> This one is a shelf for my wife. She told me where she wanted it placed and held out her hands and said "about this size by this size" and left the rest to me. So I decided to have some fun with the hand tools. It was a nice relaxing build to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Nice little shelf … great video … pretty decent hand tool technique. Good job!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Something Roubo-esque Pt 1 It's a long video*

They are taking down some dead and dangerous trees around our place. If you have been following you will know that I have plenty of firewood. I decided to take a section on one tree and mill it up into slabs, freehand, with a chain saw. Not a job for the faint of heart. Then I proceed to "take the ugly" out of it with a router and sled. I am calling this Part One of "Something Roubo-esque" as I am hoping it is the start of my workbench build. Parts of this series will show up now and then on my channel as I obtain more pieces for it and go along with the build over time.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Junk Store Score*

We went to one of our favourite junk stores and got looking around. I spied a whole box of various stuff and after seeing the price I couldn't resist. I found some cool items and some items I don't know what they are. Any information or suggestion is welcome.





View on YouTube


----------



## socrbent

JimDaddyO said:


> *Junk Store Score*
> 
> We went to one of our favourite junk stores and got looking around. I spied a whole box of various stuff and after seeing the price I couldn't resist. I found some cool items and some items I don't know what they are. Any information or suggestion is welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


The pliers looking item at 12:28 are used to clinch hog rings. Farmers put rings in the front of hog noses to stop them from rooting up ground. Also used by furniture makers for attaching fabric to to frames. While looking for a photo online I see that modern ringers work like a nail gun. Thanks for bringing back a memory of my youth. Ringing hogs was a pretty physical job. We used a snare to capture and hold the hog by the snout.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Junk Store Score*
> 
> We went to one of our favourite junk stores and got looking around. I spied a whole box of various stuff and after seeing the price I couldn't resist. I found some cool items and some items I don't know what they are. Any information or suggestion is welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thanks, someone suggested a HVAC tool too on the video comments.


----------



## MinnesotaMarty

JimDaddyO said:


> *Junk Store Score*
> 
> We went to one of our favourite junk stores and got looking around. I spied a whole box of various stuff and after seeing the price I couldn't resist. I found some cool items and some items I don't know what they are. Any information or suggestion is welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


At 4:46 the wooden blocks used by bricklayers to tightening a string line for laying brick in the center of a course of brick after the corner of the wall have been laid. I have a pair but don't lay any brick. i use them when working alone and need to follow a long straight string line. lasers probably replaces it.

Marty


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Junk Store Score*
> 
> We went to one of our favourite junk stores and got looking around. I spied a whole box of various stuff and after seeing the price I couldn't resist. I found some cool items and some items I don't know what they are. Any information or suggestion is welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thanks for chiming in Marty. Those things had me scratching my head since I saw them.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Ramblin' and walking around the shop*

Winter has been, well, wintery this year. Not much time in the shop. We had a nice day where I didn't have to move snow and I took the time to walk around and mutter with the camera on.





View on YouTube


----------



## MKH

JimDaddyO said:


> *Ramblin' and walking around the shop*
> 
> Winter has been, well, wintery this year. Not much time in the shop. We had a nice day where I didn't have to move snow and I took the time to walk around and mutter with the camera on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I subscribed JIm. Its not much but maybe it will help get the subscriber count to where you need it.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Ramblin' and walking around the shop*
> 
> Winter has been, well, wintery this year. Not much time in the shop. We had a nice day where I didn't have to move snow and I took the time to walk around and mutter with the camera on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thanks. Every bit helps. It's not so much about the money, I enjoy making videos. It's more about the small creators getting punished for something large channels have done. You don't kick the dog because the cat pooped on the floor.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Modding pipe clamps with built in cauls.*

When doing glue ups, it's always hard to manipulate the clamp, plus the cauls, plus keep everything aligned. This helps with that if you work in a shop alone. I made them a bit wider too so it helps the clamp with stability when on a bench too. An easy project from pieces I had around the shop.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Hanging an axe head*

Good axe handles are getting harder to find. I don't think it is a shortage of wood or anything like that. I think the manufacturers are just caring less, and most of them are newer companies. I have had my little Swedish axe for a long time and the handle finally gave out. This is how I got a handy tool back into service.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Easy to make sanding sticks*

The project I am working on would be easier with some sanding sticks, so I made some. It's quick and easy. You can use any grit you want, or mix them, and the wood can be anything handy. You can even rip them from 2 x stock or just about anything else. I happened to find something at the dollar store that fit the bill.





View on YouTube


----------



## jimintx

JimDaddyO said:


> *Easy to make sanding sticks*
> 
> The project I am working on would be easier with some sanding sticks, so I made some. It's quick and easy. You can use any grit you want, or mix them, and the wood can be anything handy. You can even rip them from 2 x stock or just about anything else. I happened to find something at the dollar store that fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


You made a nice video of a clever idea.

I'd like to know how you use the sanding sticks. 
Turns out, it isn't something I have used, nor heard of, but I'm thinking of what i might do with them.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Redoak49

JimDaddyO said:


> *Easy to make sanding sticks*
> 
> The project I am working on would be easier with some sanding sticks, so I made some. It's quick and easy. You can use any grit you want, or mix them, and the wood can be anything handy. You can even rip them from 2 x stock or just about anything else. I happened to find something at the dollar store that fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I make sanding sticks from craft sticks (popsicle sticks) and thin pieces of wood. I use 3M77 spray adhesive to stick the sand paper on.


----------



## woodsmithshop

JimDaddyO said:


> *Easy to make sanding sticks*
> 
> The project I am working on would be easier with some sanding sticks, so I made some. It's quick and easy. You can use any grit you want, or mix them, and the wood can be anything handy. You can even rip them from 2 x stock or just about anything else. I happened to find something at the dollar store that fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


great idea

why not leave the point on some of the sticks for tight spots and corners?


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Easy to make sanding sticks*
> 
> The project I am working on would be easier with some sanding sticks, so I made some. It's quick and easy. You can use any grit you want, or mix them, and the wood can be anything handy. You can even rip them from 2 x stock or just about anything else. I happened to find something at the dollar store that fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> great idea
> 
> why not leave the point on some of the sticks for tight spots and corners?
> 
> - woodsmithshop


That is a good idea, in my case I am not in need of it.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Bent lamination guitar stand in Walnut and Ash*

You just have to keep trying new things. I thought I would try making a bent lamination for the first time, and, since my son in law plays guitar, a guitar stand seems to be a logical place to try. Here in part one, I prep the stock and get the bent lamination done up. It was a fairly straight forward process. I was expecting some spring back when I took it out of the clamps, but that assumption was incorrect as it held shape great. I am also trying out some new things with my videos. Shorter length, and some shots from around the home, to break it up a bit and provide some "entertainment on the side".





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Bent lamination guitar stand in Walnut and Ash Pt 2*

Starting to tackle the base of the guitar stand. The piece of walnut came from the firewood pile. This is a recurring role for this piece as it is the one I used in the video checking out the 6" Bosch 1250 DEVS sander. But since you're subscribed, you know that, right?...lol.





View on YouTube


----------



## JP4LSU

JimDaddyO said:


> *Bent lamination guitar stand in Walnut and Ash Pt 2*
> 
> Starting to tackle the base of the guitar stand. The piece of walnut came from the firewood pile. This is a recurring role for this piece as it is the one I used in the video checking out the 6" Bosch 1250 DEVS sander. But since you're subscribed, you know that, right?...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Oh i can't wait to watch this at home. I'll saving this blog. I have a desire to build a stand as well for my brother's Taylor guitar.

I'm currently working a design for a wall hanger as well. I'm about to practice on some red oak before I venture into doing it with some nice maple and walnut.

I do have a 3/4" x 4" piece of ash that has a nice mineral stain or something through the middle of it. I'm thinking of using that as well for maybe the hanger.
-JP


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Bent lamination guitar stand in Walnut and Ash Pt 2*
> 
> Starting to tackle the base of the guitar stand. The piece of walnut came from the firewood pile. This is a recurring role for this piece as it is the one I used in the video checking out the 6" Bosch 1250 DEVS sander. But since you're subscribed, you know that, right?...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Oh i can t wait to watch this at home. I ll saving this blog. I have a desire to build a stand as well for my brother s Taylor guitar.
> 
> I m currently working a design for a wall hanger as well. I m about to practice on some red oak before I venture into doing it with some nice maple and walnut.
> 
> I do have a 3/4" x 4" piece of ash that has a nice mineral stain or something through the middle of it. I m thinking of using that as well for maybe the hanger.
> -JP
> 
> - JP4LSU


Good luck with the build, I will look forward to photos of it. Hopefully the next video this one goes together…..well, it's together now, the video just isn't edited…lol.


----------



## wrenchhead

JimDaddyO said:


> *Bent lamination guitar stand in Walnut and Ash Pt 2*
> 
> Starting to tackle the base of the guitar stand. The piece of walnut came from the firewood pile. This is a recurring role for this piece as it is the one I used in the video checking out the 6" Bosch 1250 DEVS sander. But since you're subscribed, you know that, right?...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Nice work so far! Subscribed. Hooked on anything guitar related!! Nice work with the hand tools


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Bent lamination guitar stand in Walnut and Ash Pt 2*
> 
> Starting to tackle the base of the guitar stand. The piece of walnut came from the firewood pile. This is a recurring role for this piece as it is the one I used in the video checking out the 6" Bosch 1250 DEVS sander. But since you're subscribed, you know that, right?...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Nice work so far! Subscribed. Hooked on anything guitar related!! Nice work with the hand tools
> 
> - wrenchhead


Thank you. There are a few videos of me working on guitars in my play lists.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Bent lamination guitar stand in Walnut and Ash Pt 3*

Well, I got it all done. A little longer video, but I wanted to get to the end of it with this one while I was editing. Man, you wouldn't believe the hours of footage NOT shown….lol. Anyway, the build was a fun one and I tried a couple of things I have never done before. My son in law likes his present and has his guitar on it now. Of course, mine got first ride because I had to video it in action. All in all, I like how it came out. Pretty close to what I had in my head, which is pretty good as I didn't use any kind of plan, just followed the wood and the idea.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Making a new strop.*

I have one. But it was just thrown together from scraps to test it out. Naturally it worked well, no surprise there, I now strop more than I "sharpen". The problem with the original one is that it is too narrow for all my plane blades. So now that I am convinced of its usefulness, it's time to build a proper one. I gave a bit of thought on a design that would be versatile for me and then made it. The first attempt was thwarted by bugs though, so I had to start over again.





View on YouTube


----------



## putty

JimDaddyO said:


> *Making a new strop.*
> 
> I have one. But it was just thrown together from scraps to test it out. Naturally it worked well, no surprise there, I now strop more than I "sharpen". The problem with the original one is that it is too narrow for all my plane blades. So now that I am convinced of its usefulness, it's time to build a proper one. I gave a bit of thought on a design that would be versatile for me and then made it. The first attempt was thwarted by bugs though, so I had to start over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Ha
good one at 4:25


----------



## wrenchhead

JimDaddyO said:


> *Making a new strop.*
> 
> I have one. But it was just thrown together from scraps to test it out. Naturally it worked well, no surprise there, I now strop more than I "sharpen". The problem with the original one is that it is too narrow for all my plane blades. So now that I am convinced of its usefulness, it's time to build a proper one. I gave a bit of thought on a design that would be versatile for me and then made it. The first attempt was thwarted by bugs though, so I had to start over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


+1 Funny!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A Cute Sander Jig*

I have been meaning to make this for quite a while now. I saw a video from Chris Cute that reminded me to get it done. I have use for it coming up and it ought to come in handy. I had fun putting this together. Not much measuring involved and made from left overs. I just found what fit and put it together. The plan has been in my head for a while. I wanted something that was sturdy, yet easy to remove the sander from it. The ability to clamp it to the bench was thought of as I built it.

I forgot to post my last video here. It was just a shop update, but if your interested, just go to my channel and check it out. Better yet, subscribe and you won't miss anything then. Besides, I only need 240 more subscribers until I am can regain my little bit of ad money I used to get. Every little bit of support is appreciated. Thanks





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo build Part 1A*

This is a re edit of a video I did last year. The original was over 45 minutes long and I wasn't happy with it at all. This one is only about 10 minutes and covers milling the slabs out of the tree with the chain saw…...freehand.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo build Part 1B*

The second part of a video I re edited and shortened for easier viewing. The first one, and the original long version are still on my channel. Here I do some of the rough milling on the ash slabs for my Roubo bench top.





View on YouTube


----------



## BroncoBrian

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo build Part 1B*
> 
> The second part of a video I re edited and shortened for easier viewing. The first one, and the original long version are still on my channel. Here I do some of the rough milling on the ash slabs for my Roubo bench top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I cannot believe you trimmed that with a hand saw. Vintage!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fixing up my wind chimes.*

A couple of years ago my favourite set of wind chimes bit the dust. I grabbed some pressure treated fence boards I re claimed and with that, a bit of good string, a few knots and time I brought them back in a video titled "The one where I show my Ding Dong"....that's not too much into click bait territory is it?





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A vise and a vice*

Doing some fixing and getting my fix. The video pretty much says it all.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo build Part 2*

Just a light work out flattening slabs. Light, yeah right. I earned my keep doing this and so did my little machines. There was enough work just cleaning up after.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Work on the shop*

I didn't want to start on this job, but I wanted it done. The prep work and tearing apart the shop to do work on it is always a bit of a pain. Shops are never really "done" though, so continuing on with a slow but steady stream of upgrades I finally get that last 12' of wall in the shop done. Now it is fully insulated and sheathed on the inside. Next will be putting it all back together. Someday I hope to get the proper electrical out there. Doing it in stages and slowly means it will all be surface run when I can afford it.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Work on the shop finished.*

Picking up where we left off last time. I build a torsion top to replace the old table and make some improvements to the function of the mitre saw. It also gives me a place for some future drawers. Then I get everything put back in place and the shop functional again.





View on YouTube


----------



## NormG

JimDaddyO said:


> *Work on the shop finished.*
> 
> Picking up where we left off last time. I build a torsion top to replace the old table and make some improvements to the function of the mitre saw. It also gives me a place for some future drawers. Then I get everything put back in place and the shop functional again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Upgrades are awesome, well done


----------



## putty

JimDaddyO said:


> *Work on the shop finished.*
> 
> Picking up where we left off last time. I build a torsion top to replace the old table and make some improvements to the function of the mitre saw. It also gives me a place for some future drawers. Then I get everything put back in place and the shop functional again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


You need to make yourself a pair of sawhorses!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Work on the shop finished.*
> 
> Picking up where we left off last time. I build a torsion top to replace the old table and make some improvements to the function of the mitre saw. It also gives me a place for some future drawers. Then I get everything put back in place and the shop functional again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> You need to make yourself a pair of sawhorses!
> 
> - putty


I have a pair of sawhorses. There are big slabs of ash sitting on them right now until I make legs for the Roubo.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo build part 3*

Facing the consequences of inexperience with working with slabs this big and a bit of carelessness I carry on and get the slabs ready to join them edge to edge. I decided by the end of it that since I have no real "plan" other than a picture in my head I will push on through and fix things a bit later. Long hot work but they finally get to the point where I can start joining the slabs in the next video.





View on YouTube


----------



## ralbuck

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo build part 3*
> 
> Facing the consequences of inexperience with working with slabs this big and a bit of carelessness I carry on and get the slabs ready to join them edge to edge. I decided by the end of it that since I have no real "plan" other than a picture in my head I will push on through and fix things a bit later. Long hot work but they finally get to the point where I can start joining the slabs in the next video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I think all of us fix as we go or finish then recover from the mistakes somehow!

A good woodworker has learned from the mistakes and how to survive them and still have it look like it was intended that way!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo build part 3*
> 
> Facing the consequences of inexperience with working with slabs this big and a bit of carelessness I carry on and get the slabs ready to join them edge to edge. I decided by the end of it that since I have no real "plan" other than a picture in my head I will push on through and fix things a bit later. Long hot work but they finally get to the point where I can start joining the slabs in the next video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> I think all of us fix as we go or finish then recover from the mistakes somehow!
> 
> A good woodworker has learned from the mistakes and how to survive them and still have it look like it was intended that way!
> 
> - ralbuck


I hope you stay tuned, the problems get overcome.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo build Part 4*

Finally! The slabs come together as one unit. My first try at a draw bore loose tenon joint. It was an interesting experience with a lot of groaning from the tight fitting tenons. I could not tell this part of the story in 8 to 12 minutes. It had to go just over a half hour, but I think the story is worth telling.





View on YouTube


----------



## ralbuck

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo build Part 4*
> 
> Finally! The slabs come together as one unit. My first try at a draw bore loose tenon joint. It was an interesting experience with a lot of groaning from the tight fitting tenons. I could not tell this part of the story in 8 to 12 minutes. It had to go just over a half hour, but I think the story is worth telling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


LOOKING GREAT!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo build part 5*

Reaching and recognising my skill limitations with hand tools, I resort to the tried and true. You have to know how to pick your battles sometimes. I thought I was beat, turns out I just needed a break to rethink the situation. Not everything turns out as hoped, but success is where you take it.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*The OTHER saw bench.*

I got a question on my second saw bench. The first one I built was the one from Billy's Little Bench and I have used it on just about every project I have done after that. I have used it for other things too. The second one I built is of my own design to help out with some of my physical short comings. That, and it is always nice to have a second one for working long stock. Some folks just use some sort of prop at the other end of long stock, but this one serves in other areas too.





View on YouTube


----------



## swirt

JimDaddyO said:


> *The OTHER saw bench.*
> 
> I got a question on my second saw bench. The first one I built was the one from Billy's Little Bench and I have used it on just about every project I have done after that. I have used it for other things too. The second one I built is of my own design to help out with some of my physical short comings. That, and it is always nice to have a second one for working long stock. Some folks just use some sort of prop at the other end of long stock, but this one serves in other areas too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


That was a nice comparative review. I have a pair of sawbenches that are similar in design to your second bench. They have the same stability problem, but I prefer being careful not to put too much lateral force on them to stubbing my toes/ tripping over the feet that stick out.


----------



## wrenchhead

JimDaddyO said:


> *The OTHER saw bench.*
> 
> I got a question on my second saw bench. The first one I built was the one from Billy's Little Bench and I have used it on just about every project I have done after that. I have used it for other things too. The second one I built is of my own design to help out with some of my physical short comings. That, and it is always nice to have a second one for working long stock. Some folks just use some sort of prop at the other end of long stock, but this one serves in other areas too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Great review. Both designs look like they work well. I like the added dog holes for hold fasts supports.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo build Pt 6*

There really is a lot of work gets done in the 12 minutes this video runs. Not a lot to show for it but a nice, fairly square slab top for the Roubo bench. A bit of a treat at the end to show what is in the future of this build. Naturally while this work goes on there is also a heat wave with high humidity going on. That makes it short days in the shop, as soon as the sweat starts pooling in my glasses I can't see and I call it a day….lol.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo build part 7*

Although I am spending all my time renovating the bathroom, I still have footage to edit of the Roubo bench build. This short one is getting the top built up to a thicker dimension because, well, that's what I want. A bit of work and a lot of clamps. I really need more clamps, and better ones too. What a strange thing for a woodworker to say….lol.





View on YouTube


----------



## NormG

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo build part 7*
> 
> Although I am spending all my time renovating the bathroom, I still have footage to edit of the Roubo bench build. This short one is getting the top built up to a thicker dimension because, well, that's what I want. A bit of work and a lot of clamps. I really need more clamps, and better ones too. What a strange thing for a woodworker to say….lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Very thick top, it will last a long time and be very stable


----------



## NormG

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo build part 7*
> 
> Although I am spending all my time renovating the bathroom, I still have footage to edit of the Roubo bench build. This short one is getting the top built up to a thicker dimension because, well, that's what I want. A bit of work and a lot of clamps. I really need more clamps, and better ones too. What a strange thing for a woodworker to say….lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Very thick top, it will last a long time and be very stable


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Bathroom reno Part 7...Tubby Time!*

I got the shower all trimmed out and the plumbing completed! Yet another step done in getting the bathroom done. A bit of fiddling about getting everything cut to size, but in the end it all comes together. I am loving the cedar, and I pass on a couple of tips in the process.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*New video, with some news!*

A shop update, cutting some firewood, some news about my channel and a couple of other interesting things.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo build part 8*

Catching up on some editing of footage a month or so old. The bathroom project is still taking up my time but I have editing of the Roubo build yet. Don't forget to hit the subscribe button, I am getting really close to my 1000 subscriber give away and you have to be a subscriber to win the walnut pencil box with spalted maple top.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fixing a snow blower.*

Not wood working, but they can make the path to the shop a bit easier. I went with a friend to pick up his Father In Laws snow blower that has been sitting for 2 years. Not using things sometimes leads to problems. So I took a day and fixed it up for him. A change of pace from the usual in my shop.





View on YouTube


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Fixing a snow blower.*
> 
> Not wood working, but they can make the path to the shop a bit easier. I went with a friend to pick up his Father In Laws snow blower that has been sitting for 2 years. Not using things sometimes leads to problems. So I took a day and fixed it up for him. A change of pace from the usual in my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Yeah Jim I got the second joke!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo bench build part 9*

A huge amount of work gets done in this one. It's worth it though. This is how I made the legs for the Roubo bench. It also brings everything on the build up to date. I am finally caught up with editing video on it. Not sure when the next bit of work will get done. Other projects and the weather will be in control of that. Still working on the bathroom reno!





View on YouTube


----------



## stefang

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo bench build part 9*
> 
> A huge amount of work gets done in this one. It's worth it though. This is how I made the legs for the Roubo bench. It also brings everything on the build up to date. I am finally caught up with editing video on it. Not sure when the next bit of work will get done. Other projects and the weather will be in control of that. Still working on the bathroom reno!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Quite a workout with all that planing, but a great result. Looking forward to seeing what's coming up.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo bench build part 9*
> 
> A huge amount of work gets done in this one. It's worth it though. This is how I made the legs for the Roubo bench. It also brings everything on the build up to date. I am finally caught up with editing video on it. Not sure when the next bit of work will get done. Other projects and the weather will be in control of that. Still working on the bathroom reno!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Quite a workout with all that planing, but a great result. Looking forward to seeing what s coming up.
> 
> - stefang


There were lots of days I thought I was getting too old for it…lol.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Excalibur...The guitar, not the tools*

I have released a couple of videos since my last blog posting. I did my first live YT cast also since then, giving away a box I made to celebrate my 1000 subscriber milestone. Another thing I haven't done also is release a guitar set up video. I guess I am crossing a bunch of things off my list by releasing this video.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A table for the TV*

My neighbour asked me if I could build a table for her TV to sit on. Originally, she wanted it painted, I talked her out of that after I milled up the stock for the legs. A lot of work using re claimed and left over wood but it turned out pretty decent in the end. I made this one a longer format as the holidays are upon us and I thought something to settle in and watch would be the way to go. This may depend on how well you get along with the rest of the family and how much alcohol is consumed lol.

All the best for the holiday season and the coming new year, from my family to yours.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*2015 USA Pro Strat transformation*

The last project of 2018. Doing a bunch of changes to a nice Strat. Making a nice guitar a beautiful guitar. Happy New Year everyone! Thanks for looking in on my videos. Every view counts.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*The bathroom Reno...Getting started on the vanity build*

I am finally getting a chance to get more up to date on things. In this video I start building a vanity for the bathroom we are renovating. Made from mostly solid cedar to go with everything else we have done so far. I go through the process of getting the basic cabinet fitted together.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*The bathroom reno...Building the vanity part 2*

A longer format, which I prefer doing. This one completes the vanity to a functional state. Not yet completed, but with colder weather closing in there will be less time in the shop. I am passing along some information that I have gleaned over time too.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Cleaning and tuning a contractors style table saw*

I helped one of my neighbours pick up a table saw from his In laws. It was in need of cleaning and tuning up, so I did it for him and ran the camera while doing it. I explain what I am doing as I go through the machine and bring it from trashy to treasure.





View on YouTube


----------



## koppil

JimDaddyO said:


> *Cleaning and tuning a contractors style table saw*
> 
> I helped one of my neighbours pick up a table saw from his In laws. It was in need of cleaning and tuning up, so I did it for him and ran the camera while doing it. I explain what I am doing as I go through the machine and bring it from trashy to treasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Good video. The saw cleaned up nicely. Now is set up ready to go.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Snow thrower auger belt change*

Ahh yes, winter. Not like they used to be, but we still get enough snow that an old fart like me has to keep a snow thrower around. With anything mechanical, of course, there will be fixing to do. After burning out the belt doing some heavy wet snow I decided I would show how it is changed. Sometimes it's a pain in the butt. This is two fixes after two attempts at using it. I am hoping that's it for the year as far as fixing goes.





View on YouTube


----------



## stefang

JimDaddyO said:


> *Snow thrower auger belt change*
> 
> Ahh yes, winter. Not like they used to be, but we still get enough snow that an old fart like me has to keep a snow thrower around. With anything mechanical, of course, there will be fixing to do. After burning out the belt doing some heavy wet snow I decided I would show how it is changed. Sometimes it's a pain in the butt. This is two fixes after two attempts at using it. I am hoping that's it for the year as far as fixing goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


This is a weird post for a woodworking site, but who knows, there are probably a lot of snowed in woodworkers out there who will benefit from your belt changing tutorial. Luckily we just have rain here for the time being.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Snow thrower auger belt change*
> 
> Ahh yes, winter. Not like they used to be, but we still get enough snow that an old fart like me has to keep a snow thrower around. With anything mechanical, of course, there will be fixing to do. After burning out the belt doing some heavy wet snow I decided I would show how it is changed. Sometimes it's a pain in the butt. This is two fixes after two attempts at using it. I am hoping that's it for the year as far as fixing goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> This is a weird post for a woodworking site, but who knows, there are probably a lot of snowed in woodworkers out there who will benefit from your belt changing tutorial. Luckily we just have rain here for the time being.
> 
> - stefang


It's a "workshop" not a "wood shop" lol. Without that piece of equipment, I wouldn't be able to get out there at all for periods of time, so, it's kind of an essential for my shop. Perhaps someday the shop electrical will be put in properly and there will be heat in there too, so I can enjoy it more in the winter. There will be postings on those events too…lol.


----------



## stefang

JimDaddyO said:


> *Snow thrower auger belt change*
> 
> Ahh yes, winter. Not like they used to be, but we still get enough snow that an old fart like me has to keep a snow thrower around. With anything mechanical, of course, there will be fixing to do. After burning out the belt doing some heavy wet snow I decided I would show how it is changed. Sometimes it's a pain in the butt. This is two fixes after two attempts at using it. I am hoping that's it for the year as far as fixing goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I probably should not call my shop a 'work'shop since I seem to do very little work in it these days.

When I built my shop I insulated everything and eventually added a heat pump. I did this because at the time I had to do a lot of yard work in the spring and summer to keep my wife from leaving me, and I knew that the fall and winter months would be my only opportunity to devote a lot of time to woodworking.

I was born and lived in Wisconsin in my younger years and still remember all the snow. I thought Norway would be the same, but found out that we get mostly wind and rain all winter in our part of the country. My youngest son lives in the North of Sweden and he uses most of his spare time removing snow with his snow thrower and other tools to clear his roof. I guess I got lucky!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Something different to work on*

I don't often get a bass guitar in the shop to work on. This one is a Squier Jaguar bass, made in Indonesia and it has a short scale. The owner is a guitar player but keeps this at home to mess about with. I have worked on several of his instruments and he wanted me to give this one a going over. It isn't that old and in good shape, but it was out a bit in certain areas so I got it adjusted to spec and tested it out. I am barely a guitar player and the bass is totally foreign to me, but I looked up a few riffs online and played them badly….lol.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Skew rabbet plane rehab*

This was a neat little project. Well, except the part where it bit me and made me bleed. Totally my fault with lack of experience with the tool. But I have it now and it is working, so now I can get some practise in. Of course, it was my favourite price. I didn't expect anything, but sometimes helping a neighbour pays off in ways. As always with my videos, there is a tip or two in there.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A Fender acoustic with nut issues.*

This guitar came to me and it was not nice to play. I went through the routine of setting it up and correcting the relief in the neck exposed why. Someone thought that to correct one problem they put another thing out of spec. Not a good idea. Setting it up properly and fixing the actual issues makes it nice to play now.





View on YouTube


----------



## Redoak49

JimDaddyO said:


> *A Fender acoustic with nut issues.*
> 
> This guitar came to me and it was not nice to play. I went through the routine of setting it up and correcting the relief in the neck exposed why. Someone thought that to correct one problem they put another thing out of spec. Not a good idea. Setting it up properly and fixing the actual issues makes it nice to play now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I do not play a guitar but found the video very interesting…thanks.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A Telecoustic with problems*

It's not a Telecaster. It's not an acoustic. It's some weird hybrid that doesn't really fill the shoes of either. Regardless, someone likes it but not the way it plays, and no wonder. With a neck shaped like a banana and really high action that make it hard to play it needs some attention and TLC. A big adjustment on the truss rod and shaving down the saddle seemed to do the trick nicely. Naturally, I give it some cleaning and maintenance in the process like I always do.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Yearly maintenance and adjusting.*

Like most things you own, guitars need some looking at on a regular basis to keep them performing at their optimal level. This is a Wayne's World Strat that has been in before in for a check up and adjusting. Once a year is a good way to keep them performing and in good shape. They are made of wood, and wood moves with the seasons. They also see pretty big swings in temperature and humidity if they are being taken out of the house and travelling around to gigs, practise and get together events.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo bench Part 10...Legs and top joinery*

Perhaps the toughest, most challenging joint I have ever cut. But, that's why I did it. For the challenge. It took me a long time to do it too. Working less than an hour at a time in an unheated shop in the winter. But I finally get all 4 done up and the legs in place. They are far from perfect, but they will be functional and with wedging they will look OK. Heck, even Schwarz wedges these joints on his, and he's has a lot of experience at it.

Next will be the stretchers. I have seen some people do it in reverse order than I am. Building the complete base before attaching it to the top. To me it seems as broad as it is long. I can take my stretcher measurements right off the leg spacing with the order I am going in.





View on YouTube


----------



## TEK73

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo bench Part 10...Legs and top joinery*
> 
> Perhaps the toughest, most challenging joint I have ever cut. But, that's why I did it. For the challenge. It took me a long time to do it too. Working less than an hour at a time in an unheated shop in the winter. But I finally get all 4 done up and the legs in place. They are far from perfect, but they will be functional and with wedging they will look OK. Heck, even Schwarz wedges these joints on his, and he's has a lot of experience at it.
> 
> Next will be the stretchers. I have seen some people do it in reverse order than I am. Building the complete base before attaching it to the top. To me it seems as broad as it is long. I can take my stretcher measurements right off the leg spacing with the order I am going in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Very nice work!
I'm doing almost the same, but in Norway, and I do the base first. Also, jusr a regular mortise and tenon joint, and for a split top roubo.
Looking forward to follow you update!


----------



## wrenchhead

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo bench Part 10...Legs and top joinery*
> 
> Perhaps the toughest, most challenging joint I have ever cut. But, that's why I did it. For the challenge. It took me a long time to do it too. Working less than an hour at a time in an unheated shop in the winter. But I finally get all 4 done up and the legs in place. They are far from perfect, but they will be functional and with wedging they will look OK. Heck, even Schwarz wedges these joints on his, and he's has a lot of experience at it.
> 
> Next will be the stretchers. I have seen some people do it in reverse order than I am. Building the complete base before attaching it to the top. To me it seems as broad as it is long. I can take my stretcher measurements right off the leg spacing with the order I am going in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Looking good!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Part 11 of the Roubo bench build*

I tackle the short stretcher in this on. A lot of work but they came out very nice. It may be called soft maple, but it is not at all soft. Spring being here brings some other chores, so wood work and shop time has slowed down. Although I can't see how it is slower than the winter was. Maybe I'm just slow…lol. Anyway, I really enjoyed this process and the results from it.





View on YouTube


----------



## PCDub

JimDaddyO said:


> *Part 11 of the Roubo bench build*
> 
> I tackle the short stretcher in this on. A lot of work but they came out very nice. It may be called soft maple, but it is not at all soft. Spring being here brings some other chores, so wood work and shop time has slowed down. Although I can't see how it is slower than the winter was. Maybe I'm just slow…lol. Anyway, I really enjoyed this process and the results from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


The "Bob Ross" of woodworking!! I agree 100%!! I have enjoyed watching you build this bench, looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A saddle of bone for an acoustic guitar.*

My first time trying this job. It is very involved. I made the blanks quite a while ago and have that video up on my channel. I get the blank roughed out and fitted, stumble a bit, and carry on. Interesting medium to work with and very traditional for the job. The saddle will probably be worth more than the whole guitar, but I think that's just what you want for a first try at something. Having some fun with this one!





View on YouTube


----------



## Jaxsun

JimDaddyO said:


> *A saddle of bone for an acoustic guitar.*
> 
> My first time trying this job. It is very involved. I made the blanks quite a while ago and have that video up on my channel. I get the blank roughed out and fitted, stumble a bit, and carry on. Interesting medium to work with and very traditional for the job. The saddle will probably be worth more than the whole guitar, but I think that's just what you want for a first try at something. Having some fun with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


How do like the smell of that bone dust? Something about the smell turns my stomach…I like your Makita belt sander, I've had mine for 15+ years and used daily as a millwork/cabinet installer with no problems. Way lighter in weight than a Porter cable. If you check the height of the low E string from the top of the soundboard to bottom of string, right in front of the bridge, it should be 1/2" +or-... it looks to me as if the saddle is just to high, and maybe the shim was unnecessary. But I'm not familiar with those adjustable bridges. You don't see them often so I'm guessing they might be problematic…nice video


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *A saddle of bone for an acoustic guitar.*
> 
> My first time trying this job. It is very involved. I made the blanks quite a while ago and have that video up on my channel. I get the blank roughed out and fitted, stumble a bit, and carry on. Interesting medium to work with and very traditional for the job. The saddle will probably be worth more than the whole guitar, but I think that's just what you want for a first try at something. Having some fun with this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> How do like the smell of that bone dust? Something about the smell turns my stomach…I like your Makita belt sander, I ve had mine for 15+ years and used daily as a millwork/cabinet installer with no problems. Way lighter in weight than a Porter cable. If you check the height of the low E string from the top of the soundboard to bottom of string, right in front of the bridge, it should be 1/2" +or-... it looks to me as if the saddle is just to high, and maybe the shim was unnecessary. But I m not familiar with those adjustable bridges. You don t see them often so I m guessing they might be problematic…nice video
> 
> - Jaxsun


The bone dust isn't too bad. Not good, but it has been de-fatted well (see my video on that). The Makita is a pretty handy tool. I enjoy it. The string action has to come down about 3/64" on the low E and I am guessing that is just about perfect to give me room to adjust the intonation. The middle strings have to come down less as the saddle is still flat, while the fret board has a radius. A few swipes with a nut file after I get the saddle carved will get them all at the right height.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Guitar intonation theory*

Nope, not making anything this time. Except maybe making your head spin. Guitar intonation can be figured out using maths. It just takes a little bit of thought and logic, and the pieces will finally fall into place. The maths are not difficult when it comes right down to it. A bit of division and multiplication, no algebra, trigonometry, or calculus needed. I try to simplify just how guitars work in this video. A bit of a rabbit hole, but it's one I enjoyed going down.





View on YouTube


----------



## lightweightladylefty

JimDaddyO said:


> *Guitar intonation theory*
> 
> Nope, not making anything this time. Except maybe making your head spin. Guitar intonation can be figured out using maths. It just takes a little bit of thought and logic, and the pieces will finally fall into place. The maths are not difficult when it comes right down to it. A bit of division and multiplication, no algebra, trigonometry, or calculus needed. I try to simplify just how guitars work in this video. A bit of a rabbit hole, but it's one I enjoyed going down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Jim,

Thanks for this explanation. I'll never make a guitar but now I better understand the complexities of getting it right. This was well presented and easily understood.

L/W


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo bench part 12...Veering away from tradition with the long stretchers*

Back to the bench build. This time I am putting the long stretchers on the base. I am also taking the path less travelled and making the bench my own by doing the joinery a bit different. I wanted to continue on with making the bench my own creation, while still respecting the overall form and function.





View on YouTube


----------



## TEK73

JimDaddyO said:


> *Roubo bench part 12...Veering away from tradition with the long stretchers*
> 
> Back to the bench build. This time I am putting the long stretchers on the base. I am also taking the path less travelled and making the bench my own by doing the joinery a bit different. I wanted to continue on with making the bench my own creation, while still respecting the overall form and function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Yes, very sexy :-D


----------



## JimDaddyO

*The Roubo bench's vise chop*

Busy times around here. Not much time making or editing though. It always seems that spring brings more things to do than time to do them in. I did finally get around to edit one though. I go through the process of figuring out and making the chop for the vise. Not quite a complete vise yet but I didn't want to drag the video out too long. It is complete and that will be featured in the next one. Naturally, I go through some detail in the build. A friend has called me the "Bob Ross" of woodworking videos. I have been called worse things in my life…lol.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*What's in the box?*

Canada Post delivered an order for me. Sometimes I get to spoil myself. Come along as I open my box of goodies. I promise it's full of neat things and it doesn't take long either.





View on YouTube


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *What's in the box?*
> 
> Canada Post delivered an order for me. Sometimes I get to spoil myself. Come along as I open my box of goodies. I promise it's full of neat things and it doesn't take long either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Hey Jim,

You could have savesd some loot on the cat scat! ... just set all those nice new dogs on them!
Sorry thats really droll!.

Anyway did you check out this project?
But more inportantly have a look at the workshop.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Roubo vise completed*

I built and installed the anti-racking device for the vise. I went kind of old school on it. It was easier than I thought. A couple of mortises, some holes and away we go. Now that the vise is functional it will soon be time to get into the final details of getting it all glued up and completed.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Finishing an acoustic guitar bone saddle.*

Getting the carving done to intone a saddle on an acoustic guitar. This is a part 2 of a series, but there was also a video on Guitar intonation theory in between that I used this guitar for. There was also an older video on preparing raw bone for this purpose last year. Bone is a pretty neat medium to work with. A little different than wood, perhaps a little easier because there is no "grain" as such to take into account.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Putting the Roubo bench together. With glue this time.*

Finally! Assembly time. Let's get this thing glued up and somewhat functional. It's getting close to the end of this series and it's been a long one. It's been over a year and a half since I cut up that log with the chainsaw into the top for this thing. There is some finishing going too. A few minor jobs to do yet and it will be a complete and functional work bench. Thanks for hanging in there throughout the process!





View on YouTube


----------



## PCDub

JimDaddyO said:


> *Putting the Roubo bench together. With glue this time.*
> 
> Finally! Assembly time. Let's get this thing glued up and somewhat functional. It's getting close to the end of this series and it's been a long one. It's been over a year and a half since I cut up that log with the chainsaw into the top for this thing. There is some finishing going too. A few minor jobs to do yet and it will be a complete and functional work bench. Thanks for hanging in there throughout the process!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I'm sure that one of your videos says what screw you used for the leg vise, but could you put it in "print"?
Thanks!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Putting the Roubo bench together. With glue this time.*
> 
> Finally! Assembly time. Let's get this thing glued up and somewhat functional. It's getting close to the end of this series and it's been a long one. It's been over a year and a half since I cut up that log with the chainsaw into the top for this thing. There is some finishing going too. A few minor jobs to do yet and it will be a complete and functional work bench. Thanks for hanging in there throughout the process!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=41664&cat=1,41659


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Putting the Roubo bench together. With glue this time.*
> 
> Finally! Assembly time. Let's get this thing glued up and somewhat functional. It's getting close to the end of this series and it's been a long one. It's been over a year and a half since I cut up that log with the chainsaw into the top for this thing. There is some finishing going too. A few minor jobs to do yet and it will be a complete and functional work bench. Thanks for hanging in there throughout the process!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> I m sure that one of your videos says what screw you used for the leg vise, but could you put it in "print"?
> Thanks!
> 
> - PCDub


http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=41664&cat=1,41659


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fixing user errors.*

This guitar has been here before. The owner decided he would try to "adjust" things without the proper knowledge, which is easily gleaned, so here it is again. I go over pretty much everything that is needed on a guitar set up, step by step. Yes, you can work on your own guitar. For some people though, they shouldn't. You do need some aptitude and knowledge.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*The final Roubo video*

Putting the final touches on the Roubo bench and getting it all buttoned up. Wow, what a journey and a learning experience. I love my new bench. There will be some accessories to make for it in the future, but for right now, it is a fully functional Roubo. It came out very close to the original picture I had in my head. That was my plan, and I just kept making parts to suit that idea.





View on YouTube


----------



## PCDub

JimDaddyO said:


> *The final Roubo video*
> 
> Putting the final touches on the Roubo bench and getting it all buttoned up. Wow, what a journey and a learning experience. I love my new bench. There will be some accessories to make for it in the future, but for right now, it is a fully functional Roubo. It came out very close to the original picture I had in my head. That was my plan, and I just kept making parts to suit that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thanks so much for documenting your work! Very inspiring, and a very beautiful bench! Enjoy it!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *The final Roubo video*
> 
> Putting the final touches on the Roubo bench and getting it all buttoned up. Wow, what a journey and a learning experience. I love my new bench. There will be some accessories to make for it in the future, but for right now, it is a fully functional Roubo. It came out very close to the original picture I had in my head. That was my plan, and I just kept making parts to suit that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Thanks so much for documenting your work! Very inspiring, and a very beautiful bench! Enjoy it!
> 
> - PCDub


Thanks, it was a year and a half to build, 16 videos of progress, with most of the work edited out.


----------



## TEK73

JimDaddyO said:


> *The final Roubo video*
> 
> Putting the final touches on the Roubo bench and getting it all buttoned up. Wow, what a journey and a learning experience. I love my new bench. There will be some accessories to make for it in the future, but for right now, it is a fully functional Roubo. It came out very close to the original picture I had in my head. That was my plan, and I just kept making parts to suit that idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Congratulations with finishing the build.
An impressive job - and thanks for documenting the build!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Making a hammer handle*

I found a small hammer head in a box of stuff I got at a second hand store. It's about time to make a handle for it. I could use a small hammer and seeing that it's more for gentle tapping than heavy whacking I don't have to be too particular on the wood species. I found an off cut of cherry that fits the bill nicely, and who doesn't enjoy working with cherry?





View on YouTube


----------



## Model12

JimDaddyO said:


> *Making a hammer handle*
> 
> I found a small hammer head in a box of stuff I got at a second hand store. It's about time to make a handle for it. I could use a small hammer and seeing that it's more for gentle tapping than heavy whacking I don't have to be too particular on the wood species. I found an off cut of cherry that fits the bill nicely, and who doesn't enjoy working with cherry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I like to sit down and make handles, all sizes. Yep, a favorite of mine is cherry wood. It looks real pretty with that color. But more important is it don't crack. I've made some ax handles and such out of what you know as camelia wood, real hard wood, and after I'm done a crack shows up Anyway, I always set that cherry aside if I come by it. I hope you post some of your work.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A guitar in for it's yearly check up*

Once a year, smart owners get their guitars checked up for yearly maintenance. Either they do it themselves, or bring it to a tech to do it. That way everything gets checked over and adjusted for seasonal changes and any problems can be spotted early and dealt with while it's easy. Kind of like getting the regular maintenance on your car, only cheaper.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*1910 Disston rip saw*

Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.





View on YouTube


----------



## waho6o9

JimDaddyO said:


> *1910 Disston rip saw*
> 
> Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Good job


----------



## Andybb

JimDaddyO said:


> *1910 Disston rip saw*
> 
> Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Like my comment on youtube, you've inspired me to "nicen" up a good looking saw I found got a few months ago. Stand by for the documented Evaporust results.


----------



## Skylark53

JimDaddyO said:


> *1910 Disston rip saw*
> 
> Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Congratulations on the find and really good work on the restoration. Good video work too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *1910 Disston rip saw*
> 
> Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thanks for the comments folks. I appreciate the input and views.


----------



## CFP

JimDaddyO said:


> *1910 Disston rip saw*
> 
> Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Nicely done! I love seeing WW1-era tools still being used.


----------



## Andybb

JimDaddyO said:


> *1910 Disston rip saw*
> 
> Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Jim,
Your saw is on sale!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *1910 Disston rip saw*
> 
> Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube





> Jim,
> Your saw is on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Andybb


LOL…That one is not mine, I'm keeping it. I paid a lot less than that too. Good find!


----------



## Andybb

JimDaddyO said:


> *1910 Disston rip saw*
> 
> Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Maybe cuz I'm from Philly and cuz I seem to be using more hand tools I have kept an eye out for one of these saws since your post and found one at a yard sale here for $10. I just like the looks of it but wasn't about to spend $85 on one. I soaked it in Evaporust and stripped and finished the handle. It appears to have been either lightly used or sharpened. According to the Disstonian Institute mine is from circa 1910 also. Seems like it's a 5TPI.


----------



## waho6o9

JimDaddyO said:


> *1910 Disston rip saw*
> 
> Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Good job on the saw Andy, great find as well!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *1910 Disston rip saw*
> 
> Sometimes you just get lucky. I found this one at a yard sale and was unsure of it's date of manufacture, but I find out over the course of bringing it back to usable condition. This beauty was in pretty good shape for its age and now it can get back to doing what it was meant to do for another long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Nice find Andy. Yes, I used the Disstonian Institute to date my saw also. What a great resourse.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Mobile Home Skirting My Way*

I have not been releasing a lot of videos lately. I've been too busy. A huge job overview and how I did it, and the reasons why. I hope the information comes in handy for someone. Small homes are becoming more popular. I have lived here for 17 years and we have made improvements on a continuing basis. Just like you would on a traditional home.





View on YouTube


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mobile Home Skirting My Way*
> 
> I have not been releasing a lot of videos lately. I've been too busy. A huge job overview and how I did it, and the reasons why. I hope the information comes in handy for someone. Small homes are becoming more popular. I have lived here for 17 years and we have made improvements on a continuing basis. Just like you would on a traditional home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Great idea! I have a shed that I am going to do the same thing to. I wasn't sure what I wanted to do, nothing seemed to work in my mind. But this definitely will!

Thank you for the great idea!

Cheers!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Some drawers for the vanity.*

One of those projects that got put to the side while other things were going on. The bathroom renovation I started last year is still not complete, but every now and then I get a bit of time to do a bit more on it. Earlier this summer I found a few days to get the drawers done for the vanity build. I milled up the wood from maple for the sides, used plywood for the bottom, and of course, used cedar for the fronts to go with the cedar cabinet. I also cut the centre panel from the same board of cedar so it is continuous grain. Not that there is much in the way of telling, but never the less, it's how I wanted it. I left the sides longer than the drawer opening so when you pulled it out you would stop before it, and it's contents, fell on your feet.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Simon and Patrick folk guitar set up and adjustment.*

Simon and Patrick guitars hold their own against other guitars costing twice as much. This one belongs to a person just starting out and learning. It needed some minor tweaks so it's easy to play and does not discourage someone at the beginning of a hobby that is quite satisfying.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Another small project in the bathroom reno.*

Every now and then I find a bit of time to do some more work on the bathroom renovation. Yeah, the one I started last year. The room functions perfectly well, but needs some detail work to finish it off. This time I tackle the small task of building a new frame for the mirror. It came out nice and now matches the rest of the cedar I have been using. I also changed the orientation on the wall so it suits it better. Of course, there being a foot of difference in height between me and my wife, I put it at a height to more accomodate her.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Window replacement*

This is the second big job I had scheduled on the house this year. Please note, I am in no way involved in what has to be done around the house. I am not the boss…lol. I got the skirting done and now it's time to move on to replacing 4 of the windows. These horrible excuses for windows are not sealed units, in no way insulate, and are a constant source of condensation. Time to upgrade. Not only that, as is typical in mobile homes, the windows reach down way too close to the floor. Here in part one I address those issues and get to the point where the old one is out and the new one is in. Still more work to do to make it look like they have been there since the place was built, but we'll leave that for another part.

Edit: It seem LumberJocks has disabled the ability to embed video, at least to my ability by using an code generator. 
I don't have the knowledge to do it any other way. I know this is inconvenient, but I appreciate you clicking the link and watching.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Windows Part 2: Getting the exterior done*

Just a quick video this week. I show how I get the outside of my window installation looking like it's always been that way. Plus a small repair due to the terrible old windows. I get the trim put up so it matches the rest of the house on the outdoors too and did it very easily and cheaply.

I don't know what is going on with Lumberjocks not letting me embed my vidoes and more, but here is the link to the video.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Windows Part 3: Interior Trim*

Wrapping up this window install project. This is the first time I tried this way of trimming. Luckily, I had some nice thick boards I could mill up and use. I am pretty pleased with the results. There is more work to do in the future, when isn't there when you own a home? But this one at least puts the window install to rest.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*OOPs, fixing my own mistake*

Every once in a while a person is allowed an error or two. What to do? Well, you own up to it, realize it's all part of being human, and fix it. That's what I had to do while working on a Taylor GS Mini guitar. I only checked the string action on one side and assumed the whole thing was out. Wrong. So I had to go back and give the guitar a nice upgrade to the saddle using bone. I guess it was my mistake to own and make right, so I did.






I see that I can still no longer embed videos. I'm not sure who to get hold of about that.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*BORING! or Fixing up auger bits.*

I got a cool tool and that sent me down the rabbit hole of cleaning, sharpening and getting my auger bits sorted and organised. Finally I won't have to search for the one I need and hope it works. It will be handy and sharp.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Finishing the vanity build....finally*

Yup, had a lot of jobs to do that interupted my vanity build project. I finally go around to finishing it. It only needed the doors built and put on, but it took a long time to get going at it with everything else that needed doing around here over the summer. Not everything went as originally planned, and the hinges were not what I had in mind, but it got done and we are pretty happy with the results.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Finishing up the Bathroom Reno*

Just a bit of trim and door casing to go. I had some fun and milled it all up over a few days, plus the finishing process. I kept it easy with just some water based poly. On to installing it and getting the bathroom renovation pretty much wrapped up. It took over a year in all, but there were other things that needed doing that took priority. We are enjoying it now.


----------



## Redoak49

JimDaddyO said:


> *Finishing up the Bathroom Reno*
> 
> Just a bit of trim and door casing to go. I had some fun and milled it all up over a few days, plus the finishing process. I kept it easy with just some water based poly. On to installing it and getting the bathroom renovation pretty much wrapped up. It took over a year in all, but there were other things that needed doing that took priority. We are enjoying it now.


Some of the video was a bit scary. I thought he was going to lose a finger with the router or saw. A push stick or something might be useful.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Tying up all the loose ends*

The window install is complete at long last. A bunch of finishing work to do including installing wainscott, painting, trim work, electrical, and even moving around some furniture. Keeping the job simple does not mean sloppy or much savings in time. Work takes the time it takes, so, might as well enjoy getting it all done the way you want it.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*2020 Shop tour*

I have not been spending much time in the shop lately. I have a few projects on the go, only one of which is being shot on video. I have noticed a bunch of my content creator friends have been starting the year off with shop tour videos so I decided to jump on the bandwagon and do one myself. This is it, warts and all, in mid project(s), and with some stuff not put away.


----------



## CFP

JimDaddyO said:


> *2020 Shop tour*
> 
> I have not been spending much time in the shop lately. I have a few projects on the go, only one of which is being shot on video. I have noticed a bunch of my content creator friends have been starting the year off with shop tour videos so I decided to jump on the bandwagon and do one myself. This is it, warts and all, in mid project(s), and with some stuff not put away.


Hi Jim,

Your shop looks pretty well organized to me. Thanks for the video tour. New sub here.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## JimDaddyO

*New lights.*

After my last video where I complained about the price of LED lighting in Canada for the shop, I decided I ought to let my fingers do the walking and got on Amazon to do some research. What I found was some pretty reasonable prices, and with Prime, free shipping. I selected and ordered a set of 10 lights, 2200 lumen and 6000K colour for only $85 Canadian. That's $8.50 per unit. Well worth the chance at an upgrade. Here I unbox them and give them a bit of a going over. l wanted to keep it short, so installing them will wait until next time. My shop time has been limited due to weather and sheer laziness (I even forgot to post the video here on the blog until today!). So, stay tuned for more, and thanks for checking in.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Inexpensive LED lights installed in the shop*

If you saw my last video, you saw the new LED lights I bought on Amazon. Well, I finally got them put up and I like them a lot. Instant light with more even light in the shop. Oh, I got a hair cut in there too…lol. It was a pretty easy conversion and a cheap upgrade to the shop lighting.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Super easy build*

What strange times we are living in. With the medical community urging us to practice social isolation I figured it would be prudent to follow their advice. Not that we go out much anyway. We are homebodies. We do have one young fella that comes around every week with our flyers containing what's on sale. Since he is out a lot and around a lot of people I thought it would be best to build a small box for him to deliver it to instead of our regular little chat each week. It's a small thing, but it is another practical device, suitable to the times.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*April 6 update*

I haven't posted for a bit. Made a couple of videos that were not exactly wood working related. You can view them on my channel easily enough if you're interested. Today I shot, edited and uploaded an update video on some of the things going on and I also answered a viewer question. A peek into the future too.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*My homemade table saw fence*

I had a viewer ask me about how I built my fence for my table saw. Instead of trying to explain everthing in writing, I thought it would be much easier to show the details in a video. This fence has been rock solid for over 12 years, never going out of square and performing like a champ.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Starting a new build*

Last winter I started a new build. It's still not done yet, but I am starting to put out the videos on it. I am doing a larger series on this one, breaking it into several digestible parts so I can include lots of detail. My aim is to make any woodworker able to build this project by watching the videos. I also mention optional ways of doing things when I can. It is a 3 drawer root vegetable storage unit. But I am making it pretty fancy. It's going into a home that is a bit more than a little upscale, so I thought I would make it fit in, while still doing it's job. Of course, being a cabinet, many of the basics will be the same for any cabinet and the techniques are transferable. My choice of woods is pretty classic. Walnut and maple. You can never go wrong with that. The first video I make the frames for the frame and panel sides. The same method can be used for dressers, night stands, side tables and a plethora of other items. I am using both hand and power tools, depending on my mood and whims.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fancy root veggie bin part 2*

Getting the side panels finished up. Also giving suggestions on alternative things you may want to do as I go along. Yup, it's fancier than need be for its intended purpose, but hey, why not? I'm enjoying the process.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fancy root veggie bin part 3*

Oh my! A lot of work to get very little done. Mistakes are made and not for the last time. Oh well, we work our way through them. This series contains measurements and descriptions and suggestions of alternate methods so you can build this thing yourself. It is a pretty long and detailed series, but I hope I am editing enough to make it entertaining. I think every woodworker will have experienced some errors in their work. I wanted to convey the same situation and not have this series all clinical and unrealistic. Enjoy my mess ups and enjoy your shops in the meantime. Thanks for the views and comments on the video as always.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*I got a box*

A very short video this time out. I take delivery of a few goods to finish the root veggie bin I am building. For the most part though, the weather is great and I am partaking of some serious relaxation time. I wasn't even going to do a video until the mail came in today, even though I have plenty on hand to edit.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fancy root veggie bin part 4*

Another sub assembly gets done. Another step closer. Hand cutting the mortice and tenons takes a bit of time, but it's a process I enjoy. The joinery can be done in many different was. Use what you prefer.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Part 5 of the potato bin build*

I have not had a lot of time for editing. The project has been done and delivered for a while now, it's just finding the time to get the videos out. This one goes through milling up a few parts and getting the main carcass put together. There are a few tips on keeping things square and easing the glue up. Sit back and enjoy!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fancy root veggie bin part 5*

Well, it's been a while, but I finally got up to publishing a video. In this one I put a nice skirting trim on the bottom of the potato bin. From milling up rough stock to a bit of detail work, mitering the corners and getting some preliminary finish work done. The basic carcass is now complete on the exterior and ready to have the interior work done.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fancy root veggie bin part 7...Wanna see my drawers?*

I always find drawers challenging. I don't know what it is. Lack of experience? Overthinking perhaps? After all, they're just boxes right? Well, boxes that have to fit within the confines of a prescribed space. Maybe that's it. I take the last of my sheet goods and get 3 of them knocked out. Not a typical drawer as it needs an open front and venting to live in a veggie bin. That ups the parts count and puts a bit more challenge in assembly. Sure, I make a couple of mistakes, but as always, I show them and recover.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fancy root veggie bin 8 - fitting the drawers.*

Time to see how they fit in the cabinet. A bit of fussing about to get them all in the places they need to be.  I always run into something with drawers and it's different every time. A few minor adjustments and we are good to go. There will be a bit more adjusting when I complete the fronts of the drawers and install them, but you'll have to wait until next time to see how that all plays out.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*This changes everything.*

Starting a new chapter with a new adventure. The video is pretty self explanitory.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fancy root veggie bin 9 - The Top*

Bits and pieces, scraps, shorts and cutoffs.

I guess it could also be a cutting board video, or, what's that fancy word? Charcuterie board? A rose by any other name…....

Yes, it's fancy for a potato bin, but hey, that's right in the title. Seeing as it's going into a million dollar + home and will be right out in the open, it has to fit in with all the other high end features.

Anyway, this is how I did it over the course of a week or so. I don't work fast, no need to. I enjoy the process.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*The last tour of THIS shop*

Yup, just about all packed up and ready for the big move. It looks like a bomb went off in my shop. Here is an update video on where things are.


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *The last tour of THIS shop*
> 
> Yup, just about all packed up and ready for the big move. It looks like a bomb went off in my shop. Here is an update video on where things are.


Well Jim all I can say is don't do it.

The day I need to go into a nursing home I am taking nothing.

Besides that the day I drive in the entrance and get out of my Ute I am going to drop dead with a heart attack
as an indication of "Hell no I not going"

Stuff em I not going no where unless it in a pine box, and I am surprised you can actually take all that stuff with you.

I bet Nurse Ratchet will be really impressed and make your last days living hell


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *The last tour of THIS shop*
> 
> Yup, just about all packed up and ready for the big move. It looks like a bomb went off in my shop. Here is an update video on where things are.





> Well Jim all I can say is don t do it.
> 
> The day I need to go into a nursing home I am taking nothing.
> 
> Besides that the day I drive in the entrance and get out of my Ute I am going to drop dead with a heart attack
> as an indication of "Hell no I not going"
> 
> Stuff em I not going no where unless it in a pine box, and I am surprised you can actually take all that stuff with you.
> 
> I bet Nurse Ratchet will be really impressed and make your last days living hell
> 
> - robscastle


We are not moving into a "home", we are moving into a new place we bought that we will make our new home…lol


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Touring the new place.*

Well we are moved and in. Been here for 2 weeks now and it passed quickly. Very busy around here and we just got the internet turned on this week. Lots has been done and a lot more to do. Here is a video I made of our new place and the shop. It is a work in progress and will be for some time. We have some ideas but the first priority is getting the place improved enough for our own needs, then we will go from there.


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Touring the new place.*
> 
> Well we are moved and in. Been here for 2 weeks now and it passed quickly. Very busy around here and we just got the internet turned on this week. Lots has been done and a lot more to do. Here is a video I made of our new place and the shop. It is a work in progress and will be for some time. We have some ideas but the first priority is getting the place improved enough for our own needs, then we will go from there.


Hummm Chapel that's a good disguise for a workshop.

Imagine
I will be back in a mo I need to spend some "quiet" time in the Chapel'

A very nice move, .... sure beats a nursing home any day that's for sure!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Touring the new place.*
> 
> Well we are moved and in. Been here for 2 weeks now and it passed quickly. Very busy around here and we just got the internet turned on this week. Lots has been done and a lot more to do. Here is a video I made of our new place and the shop. It is a work in progress and will be for some time. We have some ideas but the first priority is getting the place improved enough for our own needs, then we will go from there.





> Hummm Chapel that s a good disguise for a workshop.
> 
> Imagine
> I will be back in a mo I need to spend some "quiet" time in the Chapel
> 
> A very nice move, .... sure beats a nursing home any day that s for sure!
> 
> - robscastle


Someone suggested I change my shop name to "Meet your Maker". I thought that was genius.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Part 10 of the potato bin series...finally*

Yes, I actually took the time to get back at editing and putting together a video. It is not my best performing series, but this episode uses some pretty special wood that really makes the unit pop! Thanks for tuning in and commenting.






Oh, and I've given up on how to figure out how to embed video. Lumberjocks just seems to want to make it impossible.


----------



## robscastle

JimDaddyO said:


> *Part 10 of the potato bin series...finally*
> 
> Yes, I actually took the time to get back at editing and putting together a video. It is not my best performing series, but this episode uses some pretty special wood that really makes the unit pop! Thanks for tuning in and commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I've given up on how to figure out how to embed video. Lumberjocks just seems to want to make it impossible.


Jim Jim Jim 
for gods sake man no more pheusdo porn movies please
We don't need to hear about your fancy rooting or your girlfriends 10 inches thanks… You bragger.
well maybe not here at least anyway , ... or at least I hope so.

Now a safety issue next:-

The table saw …your fingers are way too close to the blade !

We don't want an insurance company claiming negligence as you may only have the option of only one leg to stand on.
Environmentals-

What is the red tape around the windows

And by the way get a hair cut please, your starting to look like Ron Jeremy, not that I have ever met him!


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Part 10 of the potato bin series...finally*
> 
> Yes, I actually took the time to get back at editing and putting together a video. It is not my best performing series, but this episode uses some pretty special wood that really makes the unit pop! Thanks for tuning in and commenting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I've given up on how to figure out how to embed video. Lumberjocks just seems to want to make it impossible.





> Jim Jim Jim
> for gods sake man no more pheusdo porn movies please
> We don t need to hear about your fancy rooting or your girlfriends 10 inches thanks… You bragger.
> well maybe not here at least anyway , ... or at least I hope so.
> 
> Now a safety issue next:-
> 
> The table saw …your fingers are way too close to the blade !
> 
> We don t want an insurance company claiming negligence as you may only have the option of only one leg to stand on.
> Environmentals-
> 
> What is the red tape around the windows
> 
> And by the way get a hair cut please, your starting to look like Ron Jeremy, not that I have ever met him!
> 
> - robscastle


Thanks for checking out the video Rob.

My home made fence is only about 1 3/4" tall (It's a 44mm tall extrusion). It makes access to the work piece so much better. I don't know why more aren't made that way. They make them about 4" tall and channels your hand into a tight space where mine does not. Mine keeps the hand well away from the blade. If it looks close it is not. Probably more of a paralax distortion from the video. Depth perception is somewhat skewed on video. Not to worry, but thanks for your concern.

The red tape is the vapour barrier tape from installing the windows. It seals to the exterior Tyvek so there is no chance of the wood getting wet if there is a leak.

The hair is cut. I got some buzz clippers and do it myself now. Just got my wife to go over the head with it yesterday…lol. You should have seen it 20 years ago! Long and curly with no grey at all!

Thanks again!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Finally!*

Finally!

I got around to editing a video

Finally!

It's the last one of the series on how to build a fancy root vegetable bin, aka, potato bin. Life is so busy with other things that this got put off over and over again. It's done now, and, if I may say so myself, is beautiful.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*The first guitar in the new shop*

I put the word out that I do some guitar work. It didn't take long for a young lady to respond. It was her mom actually. The girl is just taking up guitar. She is talented in other instruments too. The guitar came in sticky, with a dried out finger board and action that made it difficult to play. It left clean, conditioned, and easy to play. Which, after all, is the point.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Camber a plane iron*

I use my #5 almost exclusively as a fore plane. I decided to up it's usability for the job by putting a camber on the iron. Not too much of one, a 10" radius seems about right to check it out. I also changed the bevel angle to 35 degrees to give it a bit more strength. The same angle that Chris Schwarz uses. I am pleased with my first attempt at this, the plane works a treat!


----------



## DBwoods

JimDaddyO said:


> *Camber a plane iron*
> 
> I use my #5 almost exclusively as a fore plane. I decided to up it's usability for the job by putting a camber on the iron. Not too much of one, a 10" radius seems about right to check it out. I also changed the bevel angle to 35 degrees to give it a bit more strength. The same angle that Chris Schwarz uses. I am pleased with my first attempt at this, the plane works a treat!


I put a camber on an iron last year when I finally got a bench grinder. I think it made a huge difference and I am super impressed with how quickly it takes off wood and how nice a finish it leaves.


----------



## NickyMac

JimDaddyO said:


> *Camber a plane iron*
> 
> I use my #5 almost exclusively as a fore plane. I decided to up it's usability for the job by putting a camber on the iron. Not too much of one, a 10" radius seems about right to check it out. I also changed the bevel angle to 35 degrees to give it a bit more strength. The same angle that Chris Schwarz uses. I am pleased with my first attempt at this, the plane works a treat!


The only bedrock I own is a no. 5 and the older round side "rule and level" era. I use it almost exclusively as a scrub/fore plane with heavy camber. I like to keep the scalloped surface on certain parts as it keeps a "hand made" look and feel.

I think you're going to like the camber more and more!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Fighting bad installation manuals*

I'm on a new project in our new home. This time I am installing a bathroom. It's below grade and below the waste plumbing so I had to buy a very expensive macerating toilet with a pump on it to handle the waste water. With all the money these things cost you would think that they would have had someone with some technical writing skills to do the manual. But no, not these guys. A short gloss over of things is all they give you and even that is incomplete and vague. Join me as I figure this out and get the waste plumbed to the pump and the venting started. There will be an update on this one as I make more progress on it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

JimDaddyO said:


> *Fighting bad installation manuals*
> 
> I'm on a new project in our new home. This time I am installing a bathroom. It's below grade and below the waste plumbing so I had to buy a very expensive macerating toilet with a pump on it to handle the waste water. With all the money these things cost you would think that they would have had someone with some technical writing skills to do the manual. But no, not these guys. A short gloss over of things is all they give you and even that is incomplete and vague. Join me as I figure this out and get the waste plumbed to the pump and the venting started. There will be an update on this one as I make more progress on it.





> ... they would have had someone with some technical writing skills to do the manual…
> - JimDaddyO


I feel ya *JD*... Maybe you should brush up on your,








and be able to read the un-translated manual.


----------



## 987Ron

JimDaddyO said:


> *Fighting bad installation manuals*
> 
> I'm on a new project in our new home. This time I am installing a bathroom. It's below grade and below the waste plumbing so I had to buy a very expensive macerating toilet with a pump on it to handle the waste water. With all the money these things cost you would think that they would have had someone with some technical writing skills to do the manual. But no, not these guys. A short gloss over of things is all they give you and even that is incomplete and vague. Join me as I figure this out and get the waste plumbed to the pump and the venting started. There will be an update on this one as I make more progress on it.





> With all the money these things cost you would think that they would have had someone with some technical writing skills to do the manual. But no, not these guys.
> 
> - JimDaddyO


As a aspiring Engineer in the Univ. I had two semesters of prose and poetry but no technical writing. Later as an employed engineer never had a request for prose or poetry but did need technical writing often. Self taught.


----------



## jkm312

JimDaddyO said:


> *Fighting bad installation manuals*
> 
> I'm on a new project in our new home. This time I am installing a bathroom. It's below grade and below the waste plumbing so I had to buy a very expensive macerating toilet with a pump on it to handle the waste water. With all the money these things cost you would think that they would have had someone with some technical writing skills to do the manual. But no, not these guys. A short gloss over of things is all they give you and even that is incomplete and vague. Join me as I figure this out and get the waste plumbed to the pump and the venting started. There will be an update on this one as I make more progress on it.


I know exactly where you are coming from, so do the rest of us. No slight intended to 987Ron. The people that write the instructions are already so familiar with the product, what seems perfectly clear to them, is NOT to the rest of us. Some of it is clearly contracted out to offshore services. In this case it is suspect if those people have ever touched the product. When it tanslated from one language to another it gets comical.

Jim, patience is the name of the game here. And, yes shall glue no pipe before it's time!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Update for March on the Chapel House*

We are getting closer to being done. Here is a very short video tour of the renovation progress up to date as of today.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*The huge project is done.*

After months of work we finally got the lower level of our new home ready. This project is for my wife and she will be running the show. We are both exhausted. The bookings are coming in. Most of them forest fire workers coming up for the season, which is cool, long term is nice security. Anyway, here is the 25 cent tour of the place as it is. There may be odds and ends added or adjusted over time. We shall see.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Building a new outfeed table*

Temporary….anything not meant to last.

What is temporary? Well, everything if you wait long enough. But sometimes you just have to decide that "for now" is over and that's usually when you're tired of the compromises in your quick fix. That's what happened to my table saw outfeed and now it's time to remedy that situation.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Finally, I made another video.*

It's been brutally busy around here trying to get this place into shape. I haven't even had the camera rolling, but I have some stock from in the spring. I take a couple of beat up yard sale night stands and bring them back to life.


----------



## azwoodworker

JimDaddyO said:


> *Finally, I made another video.*
> 
> It's been brutally busy around here trying to get this place into shape. I haven't even had the camera rolling, but I have some stock from in the spring. I take a couple of beat up yard sale night stands and bring them back to life.


What type of camera do you use? And how many Cameras do you shoot with? You have nice clear pics with little distortion. I have been getting more interested in doing videos of all the things I do, but in some of the research I did the cameras are seriously expensive. I like to just get things out. See how it turns out. Any advice? I Don't want to be a youtubber but like to have things uploaded as I like to watch and have learned a lot from others.

Nice job. I looked at the end tables, (Tend to not like pressboard) and thought why, but after what you did with them it was a nice job. Good enhancements and not too much for really nice pieces.


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Finally, I made another video.*
> 
> It's been brutally busy around here trying to get this place into shape. I haven't even had the camera rolling, but I have some stock from in the spring. I take a couple of beat up yard sale night stands and bring them back to life.





> What type of camera do you use? And how many Cameras do you shoot with? You have nice clear pics with little distortion. I have been getting more interested in doing videos of all the things I do, but in some of the research I did the cameras are seriously expensive. I like to just get things out. See how it turns out. Any advice? I Don t want to be a youtubber but like to have things uploaded as I like to watch and have learned a lot from others.
> 
> Nice job. I looked at the end tables, (Tend to not like pressboard) and thought why, but after what you did with them it was a nice job. Good enhancements and not too much for really nice pieces.
> 
> - azwoodworker


I use a Lumix FZ150. Not an expensive piece at all. I edit using the free version of Lightworks, so that has some bearing on it too with adjusting the levels to how I like it.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*August 2021 Update*

A quick walk around the place and chatting about some of the things going on around here.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*What'cha Doin Doc?*

Seeing as the project isn't really one thing, but a whole old church, I am trying something different. A run and gun vlog. The work isn't condusive to a "project" style video, so let's see how short updates work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

JimDaddyO said:


> *What'cha Doin Doc?*
> 
> Seeing as the project isn't really one thing, but a whole old church, I am trying something different. A run and gun vlog. The work isn't condusive to a "project" style video, so let's see how short updates work.


I. Hate. Squirrels.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Another small job done.*

I finished up the fascia today and this is how it turned out. Not the permanent fix I want, but it's better than it was and will hold until we can get the whole roof rebuilt.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Transfer of methods.*

Fixing up my window installers crappy work. I didn't want to take out all of the basement windows like I had to on the main floor. Seeing as most of the wood is good that surrounds the window I took a clue from wood turners I have seen to stabilize wood. It worked better than I thought it would.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

JimDaddyO said:


> *Transfer of methods.*
> 
> Fixing up my window installers crappy work. I didn't want to take out all of the basement windows like I had to on the main floor. Seeing as most of the wood is good that surrounds the window I took a clue from wood turners I have seen to stabilize wood. It worked better than I thought it would.


i hope you put a slope on the bottom or that will be a rain catcher :<(((((((


----------



## JimDaddyO

JimDaddyO said:


> *Transfer of methods.*
> 
> Fixing up my window installers crappy work. I didn't want to take out all of the basement windows like I had to on the main floor. Seeing as most of the wood is good that surrounds the window I took a clue from wood turners I have seen to stabilize wood. It worked better than I thought it would.





> i hope you put a slope on the bottom or that will be a rain catcher :<(((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yup, she's got an angle on her!!


----------



## JimDaddyO

*A quick update*

Just keeping up to date with what's going on around here. Always busy but slowly getting projects done. It will soon be snowing so outside work has to get wrapped up. Lots to do over the winter as you will see.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Another update and more*

Got the entrance way all tidied up, some painting, and even some work on the shop done. Plus, I got an addition for the shop on sale so I unbox it and put it together.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*I finally built an actual project!*

Whoa! It's been a while since I took a break from house reno's and made a whole thing. I put scortch marks on my Roubo making the sign for our house and that was the straw that broke the camel's back. No more of that, I needed a workbench for dirty and mechanical work. So I built one. Designed to hold my big vise right over the leg of it for beating and pounding and made from 2x material so I won't mind banging it up. It was a fun, easy build that got me out of the doldrums. One just for me and the shop.


----------



## Racer2007

JimDaddyO said:


> *I finally built an actual project!*
> 
> Whoa! It's been a while since I took a break from house reno's and made a whole thing. I put scortch marks on my Roubo making the sign for our house and that was the straw that broke the camel's back. No more of that, I needed a workbench for dirty and mechanical work. So I built one. Designed to hold my big vise right over the leg of it for beating and pounding and made from 2x material so I won't mind banging it up. It was a fun, easy build that got me out of the doldrums. One just for me and the shop.


Everybody needs a good Beater Bench. Now if I could just find space for one.


----------



## JimDaddyO

*Changes, 1 leads to another*

Well I got the new workbench all finished off and installed. Of course if you add, subtract, or modify anything in the shop it leads to other things needing done…so while we're at it…lol. So now the shop has been rearranged. Here is an update on the new work bench, the changes in the shop, and a big shocking change to the foyer of our home.


----------

